# AMA 2.0



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Fire away


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Do you believe that steroid use can permanently damage fertility? And if so do you think this chance is correlated with time spent on/ dosages?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

The multiple upstream and downstream cell signalling pathways involved in hpta reg can be suppressed differently and the severity is dependant on time on and compounds used. For example a single dose of tren will temporarily suppress your hpta but probably not to the level in which fertility is completely dysfunctional. Run a general cycle and you will dysfunctional signalling at various levels: Sertoli - leydig cell signalling, pituitary - lh - FSH deregulation.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

I ran a testosterone only cycle recently and my haemoglobin went to 17.8, Hematocrit to. 52

Id like to run a cycle again some day but the blood issue worries me. I can not donate blood as nowhere will take me based on my low platelets.

Are there any particular compounds that have less effect on hct and haemoglobin levels? Would It be better to just run a shorter cycle for 8 weeks using test prop?

Cheers for your help


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Do esters on a compound contribute to water weight. Like deca vs npp or test e vs prop.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

What are your favorite compounds to run and why? Aas and cutting meds.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Redser said:


> I ran a testosterone only cycle recently and my haemoglobin went to 17.8, Hematocrit to. 52
> 
> Id like to run a cycle again some day but the blood issue worries me. I can not donate blood as nowhere will take me based on my low platelets.
> 
> ...


 Get it let at the doctors. If it's 52 you should be able to request this.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

I would like to develop a muscle model body (like this guy https://www.instagram.com/sergiconstance/).

Diet and AAS wise how someone should approach?

Was thinking to use low aromatizing AAS (max 300 Test, Equipoise, Primo, Turanabol, Winstrol, Anavar, Tren, DHB, Masteron), 4-5iu HGH pharma grade, 4iu Humalog post wo.

I have noticed that he is all year LEAN, but is that possible to reach a good condition and keep it?

Hope i was clear enough.... English is not my first language


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

@ghost.recon

1. What is the best way to develop stronger connective tissue using PEDs, if any exists? And how long could you prioritise/run this for?

2. Given "fairly standard" PED use, how would you order these training variables to maximise hypertrophy: load, frequency, volume?

Thank you so much for you time.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Get it let at the doctors. If it's 52 you should be able to request this.


 I asked her and she sent me to haematology, to be checked for polycythaemia.. They said Ah yer grand and the blood levels will go down when of the gear a few weeks....

Im down with the doc again today babas check up so I'll push it again


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Fire away


 Morning Mate.

insulin in small increments 2-3 iu through out the day with 3-4 meals ?

or

5-10 iu first thing in the morning, pre work out & post work out ?

There are so many protocols when it comes to insulin, It's a mine field !!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gymfreak2010 said:


> Morning Mate.
> 
> insulin in small increments 2-3 iu through out the day with 3-4 meals ?
> 
> ...


 I'll answer this one.

I thought small amounts with food was sh1t to be honest. I got much better results and recovered quicker with morning and pre workout use.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@ghost.recon

Whats your opinion on TUDCA? Would it be a good addition to a tren cycle that does not include 17aa compounds and what dosage would be advisable?


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Does running a higher dose of testosterone on a calorific surplus utilise more of the excess calories to build muscle and less stored as fat.

Hyperthetical example (assumes training the same)

If a user was on 500mg test and a 1000cal surplus and another was on the same surplus bit instead on 1000mg test.

Would the 1000mg user utilise more of the calorific excess for energy contributing to muscle growth and lesser fat gain vs the 500mg user.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Chelsea said:


> I'll answer this one.
> 
> I thought small amounts with food was sh1t to be honest. I got much better results and recovered quicker with morning and pre workout use.


 At what dose pal?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fina said:


> At what dose pal?


 Currently:

7:30am - 5iu (i do this shot when i can be bothered to be honest)

4pm - 8-10iu pre workout along with 8iu Hyge,


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Redser said:


> I asked her and she sent me to haematology, to be checked for polycythaemia.. They said Ah yer grand and the blood levels will go down when of the gear a few weeks....
> 
> Im down with the doc again today babas check up so I'll push it again


 That's a joke, just demand it mate, HCT does not go down by itself as far as I am aware.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

SlinMeister said:


> I would like to develop a muscle model body (like this guy https://www.instagram.com/sergiconstance/).
> 
> Diet and AAS wise how someone should approach?
> 
> ...


 I'll answer this one - you're never going to look like him because he is one of the biggest/most well known fitness models on the planet.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I'll answer this one - you're never going to look like him because he is one of the biggest/most well known fitness models on the planet.


 Translation - you are not going to make it, brah.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Proviron.

Worth using or not? Sounds great on paper.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Chelsea said:


> Currently:
> 
> 7:30am - 5iu (i do this shot when i can be bothered to be honest)
> 
> 4pm - 8-10iu pre workout along with 8iu Hyge,


 Thanks, so then you consume 500g or so carbs for breakfast? I'm on the small dose per meal protocol at the moment but not really seen anything, though I do go up to 4/5iu


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fina said:


> Thanks, so then you consume *500g* or so carbs for breakfast? I'm on the small dose per meal protocol at the moment but not really seen anything, though I do go up to 4/5iu


 Good luck consuming 500g of carbs before breakfast mate! I think you meant 50g.

That aside, the 10g - 1iu is a generic thing, it all depends on your sensitivity. I basically dont adjust my carbs at all, i just added in Slin, started at a low dose then kept upping it until i found a sweet spot i was comfortable with that didnt induce a Hypo. This is exactly what you and everyone else should do.

So many people start taking Slin then up their carbs, this just isnt the right way to do things, you only need to up your carbs/cals when its required, not just because you are taking Slin. Make it work for your current diet mate.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> I'll answer this one - you're never going to look like him because he is one of the biggest/most well known fitness models on the planet.


 I will be satisfied to look like @DLTBB :whistling:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

SlinMeister said:


> I will be satisfied to look like @DLTBB :whistling:


 Even to look like me, Test, Tren and Superdrol. Serge will be using much more including SEO oil and amohetamine to attain and maintain that look.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

@ghost.recon what do you think about SUPERDROL?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

SlinMeister said:


> @ghost.recon what do you think about SUPERDROL?


 Leave me out of this! :confused1:


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Leave me out of this! :confused1:


 HHAHAHAHAHAHA :thumb OWNED!


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> Even to look like me, Test, Tren and Superdrol. Serge will be using much more including SEO oil and amohetamine to attain and maintain that look.


 In all respect DLTBB in your avi you have a wonderful physique.

I just ask for which AAS to use just to have a "guide" on what to buy....

I know that drugs won't make me like you or Sergie etc etc, it's hard work into the gym and perfect diet.

Hard work into the gym is spot on.

Diet i am dialing in it... trying new approach to carbs but it's okeish for now.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Chelsea said:


> Good luck consuming 500g of carbs before breakfast mate! I think you meant 50g.
> 
> That aside, the 10g - 1iu is a generic thing, it all depends on your sensitivity. I basically dont adjust my carbs at all, i just added in Slin, started at a low dose then kept upping it until i found a sweet spot i was comfortable with that didnt induce a Hypo. This is exactly what you and everyone else should do.
> 
> So many people start taking Slin then up their carbs, this just isnt the right way to do things, you only need to up your carbs/cals when its required, not just because you are taking Slin. Make it work for your current diet mate.


 Haha indeed yes, 50g!

That's how I'm doing it now, matching slin to carbs, rather than carbs to slin. However mornings for example I don't consume many carbs, I guess it's just a case of working around diet.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

SlinMeister said:


> In all respect DLTBB in your avi you have a wonderful physique.
> 
> I just ask for which AAS to use just to have a "guide" on what to buy....
> 
> ...


 that's not very nice


----------



## spardaa (Dec 22, 2013)

1- My main use for GH is going to be for fat loss as I cut while i cruise. So baring this in mind, what would the best dosage be? I heard 3-4 IU's for fat loss is enough, or is it the more GH i take the more fat loss?

2 - Again my primary goal is fatloss with GH, so when would be the best time to take it? I know it realeases fatty acids when taken so I assume the best time would be a couple hours before cardio - If so how long before cardio?

3 - And what about on days when I'm not doing cardio - how would the timing change then?

4- If I dont use the fatty acids when realeased will they just get stored back as fat? So paying/using the GH would have been pointless?

Basically what is the best way to use it for pure fat loss


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fina said:


> Haha indeed yes, 50g!
> 
> That's how I'm doing it now, matching slin to carbs, rather than carbs to slin. However mornings for example I don't consume many carbs, I guess it's just a case of working around diet.


 Exactly mate, i dont have sh1t loads hence only taking 5iu.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

spardaa said:


> 1- My main use for GH is going to be for fat loss as I cut while i cruise. So baring this in mind, what would the best dosage be? I heard 3-4 IU's for fat loss is enough, or is it the more GH i take the more fat loss?
> 
> 2 - Again my primary goal is fatloss with GH, so when would be the best time to take it? I know it realeases fatty acids when taken so I assume the best time would be a couple hours before cardio - If so how long before cardio?
> 
> ...


 1. 4iu is a good starting dose. It definitely isnt "more GH more fat loss" obviously higher doses will elicit greater results but there is a point of diminishing returns and if your diet and training isnt on point then higher doses are a waste.

2. If you're doing fasted cardio then take 4iu first thing in the morning, if not i get very good results 40mins pre workout.

3. Pre workout.

4. No mate. Using GH will be beneficial.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Even to look like me, Test, Tren and Superdrol. Serge will be using much more including SEO oil and amohetamine to attain and maintain that look.


 SEO, shoulders & biceps ?


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

swole troll said:


> that's not very nice


 Not my intention sorry...


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

spardaa said:


> 1- My main use for GH is going to be for fat loss as I cut while i cruise. So baring this in mind, what would the best dosage be? I heard 3-4 IU's for fat loss is enough, or is it the more GH i take the more fat loss?
> 
> 2 - Again my primary goal is fatloss with GH, so when would be the best time to take it? I know it realeases fatty acids when taken so I assume the best time would be a couple hours before cardio - If so how long before cardio?
> 
> ...


 Why you want to use HGH mainly for fat loss...?

Use T3 DNP Clen EC Yohimbine.... all these drugs works better for it...


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

crawleytown said:


> Do you believe that steroid use can permanently damage fertility? And if so do you think this chance is correlated with time spent on/ dosages?


 The multiple upstream and downstream cell signalling pathways involved in hpta reg can be suppressed differently and the severity is dependant on time on and compounds used. For example a single dose of tren will temporarily suppress your hpta but probably not to the level in which fertility is completely dysfunctional. Run a general cycle and you will dysfunctional signalling at various levels: Sertoli - leydig cell signalling, pituitary - lh - FSH deregulation.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Redser said:


> I ran a testosterone only cycle recently and my haemoglobin went to 17.8, Hematocrit to. 52
> 
> Id like to run a cycle again some day but the blood issue worries me. I can not donate blood as nowhere will take me based on my low platelets.
> 
> ...


 Tell me your reference ranges on your blood work panel please and units. Do you have previous blood work prior to this for baseline readings?

In general AAS will to some degree regulate haematopoiesis (development and production of RBC). It is dose dependent, user dependent, compound dependent.

What i can suggest which can be applied to everyone is the dosage and duration on. The longer you stay on the longer haematopoiesis is upreg.

Yes shorter cycles, moderate dosages, sensible combinations. For an average lifter with some cycle experience (being vague sorry I don't know your stats etc.) I suggest in your case:

Testosterone Propionate 75 - 100 mg EOD

Masteron Propionate 75 - 150 mg EOD

Please bear in mind these dosages are very vague as mentioned above.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

bonacris said:


> Do esters on a compound contribute to water weight. Like deca vs npp or test e vs prop.


 No it doesn't.

'Water weight' is often due to several factors:

- aldosterone signalling

- aromatisation


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

nickc300 said:


> What are your favorite compounds to run and why? Aas and cutting meds.


 *Trenbolone Acetate:*
Fast acting
Effective at low dosages
Fat mobilisation
Nutrient Partitioning
Muscle development (striations, separation, hardness, vascularity)
Strength
-
Masteron Propionate:
Fast acting
Non-aromatising
Muscle development (striations, separation, hardness, vascularity, dryness)
Strength
Suitable for athletes from various sporting backgrounds
DHT-based brain regulation (well being)
Penile tissue health
Low toxicity
-

Don't use cutting meds personally.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

SlinMeister said:


> I would like to develop a muscle model body (like this guy https://www.instagram.com/sergiconstance/).
> 
> Diet and AAS wise how someone should approach?
> 
> ...


 It is question that would require quite a long answer for me to answer fully. I would suggest hiring a coach, someone that knows their stuff not broscience but legit approaches.

Choice of drugs are fine, the important thing is timing and how to use them fully to exploit their potential, this again would require someone with expertise to guide you from start to finish of your transformation.

Remaining lean all year round is not hard if you are training consistently and are on performance enhancing drugs.

What is your first language?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> 1. What is the best way to develop stronger connective tissue using PEDs, if any exists? And how long could you prioritise/run this for?
> 
> ...


 1. HGH. Suitable rehabilitation training. Diet. Can be used year round.

2. Partition your training into those exact phases you mentioned. You answered your self  So develop a volume based phase where you develop mitochondrial function within muscle cells, effectively improve circulation and vascular function (contraction/relaxation), remain injury free. Progressively load incrementally phase to exploit your newly optimised muscle cells that have excellent blood flow and energy output, this allows you to continue loading for longer. Stronger muscle, bigger muscle. Frequency is very important with enhanced athletes. Providing you can recover from each workout which you should be able to easily if following mentioned above.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

gymfreak2010 said:


> Morning Mate.
> 
> insulin in small increments 2-3 iu through out the day with 3-4 meals ?
> 
> ...


 I like a dose-dependent and carbohydrate dependent use of novorapid post workout.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Goranchero said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> Whats your opinion on TUDCA? Would it be a good addition to a tren cycle that does not include 17aa compounds and what dosage would be advisable?


 I've personally never seen my liver enzymes elevated on Trenbolone. But for hepatoxic compounds definitely suggest using it. The dosage is based on the quality of your TUDCA and various brands vary in purity. Let me know which brand.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Taking a break, back later.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> I've personally never seen my liver enzymes elevated on Trenbolone. But for hepatoxic compounds definitely suggest using it. The dosage is based on the quality of your TUDCA and various brands vary in purity. Let me know which brand.


 Brawn Tudca 250mg

https://www.powermyself.com/brawn-tudca-60-x-250mg-capsules.html

Got two bottles. Not sure if I should use them or sell them.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Goranchero said:


> Brawn Tudca 250mg
> 
> https://www.powermyself.com/brawn-tudca-60-x-250mg-capsules.html
> 
> Got two bottles. Not sure if I should use them or sell them.


 As far as Im concerned brawn is a good brand.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

@ghost.recon what's your take on blast and cruise, duration of each phase and cruise dosage?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> *Trenbolone Acetate:*
> Fast acting
> Effective at low dosages
> Fat mobilisation
> ...


 @ghost.recon

You say Tren ace is effective at low dosages?

What would be an effective low dose per week?

Also Masteron Prop, could that be swapped out for Mast Enanthate?


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

I was off cycle/steroids for 8months and my weight now is only 12st 6lb and bf is around 12% and i have just gone back on cycle 2weeks ago and Im using test e 300mg/ml @600mg per week and deca 250mg/ml @500mg per week split in to two injections tues and sat and 20mg nolvadex e.d should the test be ran alot higher or will that be fine? i also want to use mast prop somewer in this cycle to harden things up and help with estro levels but do u think i should start the mast prop now eod or wait untill at end of my cycle of the test and deca to dry me out plus bodyfat will be lower at end of cycle wont it so mast be more effective? & at what dosage eod? Also if i got gyno last year and still have dormant tiny lumps from last time (managed to shrink them with letrozole) should i be useing a-dex along side the nolvadex as of now as a precaution or if gyno kicks of again? If yes what dosage as dont want kill estro levels completely... nips aint sore or anything atm... would appreciate anyones input also... cheers @ghost.recon


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Tell me your reference ranges on your blood work panel please and units. Do you have previous blood work prior to this for baseline readings?
> 
> In general AAS will to some degree regulate haematopoiesis (development and production of RBC). It is dose dependent, user dependent, compound dependent.
> 
> ...


 Okay, here goes..

Ferritin 20ng/ml ref range 24 to 336

Haemoglobin 17.6gm/dl ref range 13 to 17.5

Hematocrit (pcv)0. 511 L/L ref range 0.370 to 0.540

Red blood cell 6.04 ref range 4 to 6.5

Platelets 125 ref range 140 to 400

Testosterone over 52 nmol/L

Prolactin 287miu/L ref range 56 to 278

Thanks again for your input, very appreciated


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Sorry about essay lol


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

@ghost.reconDo you think that using compounds such as Trenbolone Enanthate for long periods of time makes the compound less effective? For example running it for months at a time rather than the "usual" 12 weeks on then off etc


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> You say Tren ace is effective at low dosages?
> 
> ...


 Yes. Depending on your total weight and body composition anywhere from 25-50mg EOD can be run long term with minimum issues.

Masteron Enanthate can be used yes but do take into account the longer time for stabilisation


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Nara said:


> @ghost.reconDo you think that using compounds such as Trenbolone Enanthate for long periods of time makes the compound less effective? For example running it for months at a time rather than the "usual" 12 weeks on then off etc


 Yes that can be done effectively. It is all user dependent. For example some people get gyno puffy nipples from just a ml of test. Some people can run tren without insomnia or night sweats, some can run it without anger issues. Some people get anxiety off EQ. Some people getting very bad ED from deca. So as you can see all these side effects which are known from these compounds do not affect ALL people the same way which is why I emphasise the word "user dependent" so often. I hate it because I wish I could provide you all with one size fits all solutions and advice however, I am not one to BS.

You might find amazing results from say 100mg tren E per week for 20 weeks alongside some test and other things.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Proviron, useful or pointless?

Sounds ace on paper.


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

@ghost.recon

You need to write a book !

I've seen you on the first ama have a multi compound cycle for recomp, i believe it had test,tren and eq in .

What would you reccomend for all out strength cycle.

Thanks


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Being greedy here .

Ghrh/ghrp peptdies do you value them in comparison to running hgh?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

ghost.recon said:


> Yes that can be done effectively. It is all user dependent. For example some people get gyno puffy nipples from just a ml of test. Some people can run tren without insomnia or night sweats, some can run it without anger issues. Some people get anxiety off EQ. Some people getting very bad ED from deca. So as you can see all these side effects which are known from these compounds do not affect ALL people the same way which is why I emphasise the word "user dependent" so often. I hate it because I wish I could provide you all with one size fits all solutions and advice however, I am not one to BS.
> 
> You might find amazing results from say 100mg tren E per week for 20 weeks alongside some test and other things.


 @ghost.recon Sorry mate I think you read my question incorrectly, I wasn't talking about the side effects, I was talking about the effectiveness of the gear. Some people say you need a break so your "receptors can recover" and then make gains again. So my question is, will running tren e for 20+ weeks for example lose effectiveness of the compound (in terms of gains) as to running it 12 weeks at a time? Is it true you need a "break" to give "receptors a break so they can work efficiently" again?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Drew27 said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> You need to write a book !
> 
> ...


 If not being user dependent: 
Testosterone 
Halotestin
Methyltren
Superdrol

Injectable versions of the latter three would be more effective of course.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Drew27 said:


> Being greedy here .
> 
> Ghrh/ghrp peptdies do you value them in comparison to running hgh?


 I prefer running HGH. Only use growth hormone releasing agents when coming off HGH.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Cal88scott said:


> I was off cycle/steroids for 8months and my weight now is only 12st 6lb and bf is around 12% and i have just gone back on cycle 2weeks ago and Im using test e 300mg/ml @600mg per week and deca 250mg/ml @500mg per week split in to two injections tues and sat and 20mg nolvadex e.d should the test be ran alot higher or will that be fine? i also want to use mast prop somewer in this cycle to harden things up and help with estro levels but do u think i should start the mast prop now eod or wait untill at end of my cycle of the test and deca to dry me out plus bodyfat will be lower at end of cycle wont it so mast be more effective? & at what dosage eod? Also if i got gyno last year and still have dormant tiny lumps from last time (managed to shrink them with letrozole) should i be useing a-dex along side the nolvadex as of now as a precaution or if gyno kicks of again? If yes what dosage as dont want kill estro levels completely... nips aint sore or anything atm... would appreciate anyones input also... cheers @ghost.recon


 ?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Nara said:


> @ghost.recon Sorry mate I think you read my question incorrectly, I wasn't talking about the side effects, I was talking about the effectiveness of the gear. Some people say you need a break so your "receptors can recover" and then make gains again. So my question is, will running tren e for 20+ weeks for example lose effectiveness of the compound (in terms of gains) as to running it 12 weeks at a time? Is it true you need a "break" to give "receptors a break so they can work efficiently" again?


 Sorry trying to multi-task clearly not working.

Let me trying again. No I don't believe you will lose effectiveness. The process of protein synthesis from DNA activation > Transcription > Translation into skeletal muscle protein is not a short term process. Take puberty for example. That is basically being on a cycle. The body is going through maturation and endocrine signalling is the mediator of puberty. How long does puberty take? 8 weeks? 12 weeks? No years. Years of elevated testosterone (men) until we finish puberty. If you think about it this way, it makes a lot more sense to run longer cycles as opposed to shorter ones.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkyMark said:


> Does running a higher dose of testosterone on a calorific surplus utilise more of the excess calories to build muscle and less stored as fat.
> 
> Hyperthetical example (assumes training the same)
> 
> ...


 It depends on your training and what type of athlete you are. When preparing a fight camp for a professional fighter he will require a lot of calories but at the same time he needs to make weight. However when a bodybuilder is preparing for competition the dietary, training and anabolic approaches are very different.

I would say yes providing all other variables are stable such as aromatisation because elevated levels of estrogen will contribute to increase fat gain.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

sen said:


> Proviron.
> 
> Worth using or not? Sounds great on paper.


 General male health yes if cruising or on a cycle with minimal DHT-based androgens.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

SlinMeister said:


> @ghost.recon what do you think about SUPERDROL?


 Who is that guy?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

What's your views on fasting, training fasted? I have a problem, I have an extremely fast metabolism and ideally for building muscle, I should be eating pre workout, but every time I try, my workouts are not as optimum performance wise, if I was to train fasted. I have read that there are benefits when your body is in a fasting state, your body produces more GH is there any benefit training fasted/fasted in general bodybuilding wise?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

What health supplements, do you recommend for someone wanting to maximise longevity, taking into consideration, that diet is already optimum, lots of fruit/vegetables, minimum processed foods.

What is your thoughts on Dr. Gliddens 12 Bad foods? he speaks of anything containing Gluten, wholegrains in general being detrimental if eaten considerably overtime.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

spardaa said:


> 1- My main use for GH is going to be for fat loss as I cut while i cruise. So baring this in mind, what would the best dosage be? I heard 3-4 IU's for fat loss is enough, or is it the more GH i take the more fat loss?
> 
> 2 - Again my primary goal is fatloss with GH, so when would be the best time to take it? I know it realeases fatty acids when taken so I assume the best time would be a couple hours before cardio - If so how long before cardio?
> 
> ...


 1. 2-3 iu pharma / 4-5 iu generic. Fat loss on GH is mostly time dependent less so dose. For example 20 weeks 4 iu per day would yield more fat loss than say 10 weeks 8. But take this with a grain of salt and remember training, genetics and diet alongside other anabolics play major roles too and your thyroid.

2. First thing in morning, have your tab of clen, t3, black coffee and any other themogen then do cardio an 30-45 mins later once your stims kick in.

3. Keep it consistent. Same

4. No

Long term use, stable and consistent dosing regime alongside appropriate diet and training that is CONSISTENTLY adjusted as you progress through your fat loss. If your diet and training stays the same so will your body to a small extent.

Best way? Hire a coach that will adjust everything for you from start to end.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Whats the best way to run aromasin


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Goranchero said:


> Brawn Tudca 250mg
> 
> https://www.powermyself.com/brawn-tudca-60-x-250mg-capsules.html
> 
> Got two bottles. Not sure if I should use them or sell them.


 750-1000mg depending on the level of liver tox


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Oldnewb said:


> @ghost.recon what's your take on blast and cruise, duration of each phase and cruise dosage?


 Check first AMA. TL;DR. Keep the body as healthy as possible do blood work, take the compounds you need to take as safe and effective as possible. Invest in ancillaries is a big must. Pharma AI, SERM, have things on hand for BP, injectable B12, cialis, SSRI if needed. Cruise as long as you need to bring your body back to homeostasis.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Cal88scott said:


> I was off cycle/steroids for 8months and my weight now is only 12st 6lb and bf is around 12% and i have just gone back on cycle 2weeks ago and Im using test e 300mg/ml @600mg per week and deca 250mg/ml @500mg per week split in to two injections tues and sat and 20mg nolvadex e.d should the test be ran alot higher or will that be fine? i also want to use mast prop somewer in this cycle to harden things up and help with estro levels but do u think i should start the mast prop now eod or wait untill at end of my cycle of the test and deca to dry me out plus bodyfat will be lower at end of cycle wont it so mast be more effective? & at what dosage eod? Also if i got gyno last year and still have dormant tiny lumps from last time (managed to shrink them with letrozole) should i be useing a-dex along side the nolvadex as of now as a precaution or if gyno kicks of again? If yes what dosage as dont want kill estro levels completely... nips aint sore or anything atm... would appreciate anyones input also... cheers @ghost.recon


 Try space this out a bit more, hurts my eyes to read.

I would titrate upwards especially with deca. If I was you, I would use 600mg Test E / week with 250mg Deca per week. Optimise diet, training, lifestyle and make as much as you can gains wise from those dosages.

As you progress and grow, your body will 1) be able to utilise more nutrients (nutrition must be adjusted to keep gaining), 2) use higher dosages, raising deca gradually through a cycle.

Run Masteron Propionate at 50mg - 100mg EOD throughout the cycle to get the following benefits I mentioned above earlier. It will not do anything to your estrogen.

Ideally you want to be using aromasin with a second generation serm.

6.25mg aromasin ED or EOD with 30-60mg raloxifene ED


----------



## CurlyCaviar (Sep 1, 2016)

What are the real chances of long-term health problems for a 20 year old if he roughly did a 300mg/wk test cycle for 10 weeks ish assuming diet, pct and all other factors were perfect?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Redser said:


> Okay, here goes..
> 
> Ferritin 20ng/ml ref range 24 to 336
> 
> ...


 Ferritin - Normal, towards the lower range - Add an iron supplement to raise this.

Haemoglobin - Normal, towards higher range but should not be problematic. This tends to be elevated on cycle and often can normalise itself providing you are not blasting hard.

HCT - No issues here

RBC - No problem here

Platelets - I have seen below range platelets in AAS users, this just means your clotting ability is impair only slightly at this level but any lower can be problematic especially if you cut yourself, clotting time will just take a bit longer. Get retested in a month and lets compare results to see what should be done about this.

PRL - I myself have noticed my own prolactin to be elevated slightly on cycle. Prolactin remains elevated for over an hour usually following sex. What were you doing before having bloods taken? It is not high enough for it to be prolactinaemia so no issue there. If it gets any higher then definitely speak to your GP about this. Could also self medicate with low dose caber.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Starz said:


> What's your views on fasting, training fasted? I have a problem, I have an extremely fast metabolism and ideally for building muscle, I should be eating pre workout, but every time I try, my workouts are not as optimum performance wise, if I was to train fasted. I have read that there are benefits when your body is in a fasting state, your body produces more GH is there any benefit training fasted/fasted in general bodybuilding wise?


 Personally? I would not lift fasted, but cardio can be done fasted. Lifting is extremely high maintenance in term of energy demand. Perhaps look into what you are eating pre workout and allow yourself enough time to digest prior to training. During digestion, the majority of blood flow is directed towards the digestive tract, re-directing blood flow via training away from the gut to the muscle of course will impair your performance. When you are in true fasted state yes GH can be elevated. But in terms of benefit for bodybuilding not really.

Ensure a well structured pre-workout meal and you will be fine.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Starz said:


> What health supplements, do you recommend for someone wanting to maximise longevity, taking into consideration, that diet is already optimum, lots of fruit/vegetables, minimum processed foods.
> 
> What is your thoughts on Dr. Gliddens 12 Bad foods? he speaks of anything containing Gluten, wholegrains in general being detrimental if eaten considerably overtime.


 I posted this in the other AMA I think if I recall correctly! What you take ancillaries wise is dependent on your own health and where you need to intervene. Cialis for example to me is a supplement whole running AAS or off. Research has shown that it is endothelial protective meaning it can protect your blood vessels from inflammation and subsequent hardening of arteries and plaque formation. Dilation of blood vessels will help maintain BP for those which elevated BP. Nizoral for example is excellent for those who experience some of the more annoying DHT-induced side effects such as excess sebum production which can lead to the development of acne.

Don't know who that guy is sorry.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Jonk891 said:


> Whats the best way to run aromasin


 ED/EOD/E3D can work. Start low such as 6.25mg ED get blood work and measure your E2. Weekly blood work will allow you to work out some sort of aromasin - estrogen - dosage of aromatising anabolics ratio which you can use to work out the best dosage for yourself. That is the best way to run aromasin.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Ferritin - Normal, towards the lower range - Add an iron supplement to raise this.
> 
> Haemoglobin - Normal, towards higher range but should not be problematic. This tends to be elevated on cycle and often can normalise itself providing you are not blasting hard.
> 
> ...


 Funny enough I've had an mri of my pituitary gland last year as I had high prolactin off cycle.

Before the blood test I was asleep lol

Thanks so much for the reply

I'm in pct at the MO. Really surprised u say my hct is normal but happy to hear it


----------



## Mooley (Jul 6, 2016)

does tren really burn fat?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

****** said:


> does tren really burn fat?


 Yes


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Redser said:


> Funny enough I've had an mri of my pituitary gland last year as I had high prolactin off cycle.
> 
> Before the blood test I was asleep lol
> 
> ...


 Yeah they usually do when prolactin is highly elevated to rule out prolactinoma, I presume MRI results showed no tumour so you are okay.

If you masturbate before the blood test your PRL will be funny high

You're welcome buddy

In that case everything should normalise itself over time. Do share your next set of bloods, it would be good to see


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> General male health yes if cruising or on a cycle with minimal DHT-based androgens.


 so no need if running 400mg masteron and 50mg winstrol? They're both DHTs aren't they?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

sen said:


> so no need if running 400mg masteron and 50mg winstrol? They're both DHTs aren't they?


 Correct boss. Adding proviron in this context would not be as beneficial compared to say a cycle consisting of MENT in the most extreme case


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Yeah they usually do when prolactin is highly elevated to rule out prolactinoma, I presume MRI results showed no tumour so you are okay.
> 
> If you masturbate before the blood test your PRL will be funny high
> 
> ...


 I have 3 more weeks of pct, I'll take bloods 2 weeks after and post them.

Sorry to back and forth, just one thing, is it safe to take iron if my haemoglobin is higher end of normal?

Thanks again


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

@ghost.recon

Anyway to combat appitite suppression whilst running tren?

I was running 50mcg t3 every morning and 10g glutamine ed to combat but appitite still took a nosedive.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Redser said:


> I have 3 more weeks of pct, I'll take bloods 2 weeks after and post them.
> 
> Sorry to back and forth, just one thing, is it safe to take iron if my haemoglobin is higher end of normal?
> 
> Thanks again


 Great, look forward to seeing them. Thanks for sharing blood work publicly I believe it is highly beneficial for us to learn and observe real time date from actual AAS users.

No it is fine, it is an AMA after all 

Absolutely fine to take iron supplement, the GP would probably suggest it anyways.

Haemoglobin contains iron and it is important for normal haemoglobin direct and indirect functions.

Direct functions of haemoglobin: it acts as an iron-oxygen metalloprotein transporter, basically without it your haemoglobin won't be able to become oxyhaemoglobin.
In direct functions of haemoglobin: interestingly haemoglobin is not only exclusively found in the blood, it is actually contained within many of cells of various tissue types such as neurons in our brain, white blood cells, and kidney cells. In these cells iron is very important acting as an antioxidant and therefore protecting them from oxidative damage which we do not want.

However, increased levels of iron haemoglobin can be neurotoxic therefore that is why we have reference ranges.

Go eat a few steaks for us bro.

OH one last thing the research I mentioned above was published in a VERY respected journal world renowned. Not only did they demonstrate their data in cell/animal models they also demonstrated these findings in human brain tissue. Therefore we can take this data and use it to optimise our health and experience on/off cycle 

Unexpected expression of α- and β-globin in mesencephalic dopaminergic neurons and glial cells
http://www.pnas.org/content/106/36/15454 - Published by Harvard scientists not some low funded research paper.

Enjoy the read, and thank you for sharing bloods, I love seeing data hence the indepth reply.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

nickc300 said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> Anyway to combat appitite suppression whilst running tren?
> 
> I was running 50mcg t3 every morning and 10g glutamine ed to combat but appitite still took a nosedive.


 I have actually have multiple questions exactly the same.

Who wants an exclusive cutting-edge state of the art advanced cycle protocol on running tren with minimal side effects?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Going for a nap.


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for coming back 

Do you take BCAAs on cycle?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> Correct boss. Adding proviron in this context would not be as beneficial compared to say a cycle consisting of MENT in the most extreme case


 Does MENT not aromatise like mad? Can't be doing with my tits exploding. Struggled with gyno since the dawn of time.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

sen said:


> Does MENT not aromatise like mad? Can't be doing with my tits exploding. Struggled with gyno since the dawn of time.


 Yeah its a crazy aromatiser. My research nurse friend recently showed me some bloods from someone on MENT and his E2, PRL, PRG was through the roof.

In that case I bet that guy had very little DHT in his system. Hey it was initially designed (MENT) as a male contraceptive (perma-shutdown maybe was the goal but didn't succeed? I don't know I need to research more personally).

This MENT is recently picking up hype so I look forward to seeing people post some more bloods on it. DHT is very important for testicular/erectile function and penile tissue health.

A studied showed that in patients on long term finasteride compared to control sample actually had cell death (apoptosis) of penile tissue. The importance of DHT again can be emphasised from 'deca dick', nandrolone converting to dihydronandrolone and displacing DHT from erectile tissue and binding to it causing dysfunction. Off the top of my head I can't remember the specific cell signalling pathway of how DHN causes ED but I think that DHT is required for activating nitric oxide production, vasodilation and perhaps temporarily down regulating or inhibiting PDE5 (metabolises nitric oxide).

Read this study:

The Effect of 5 α-Reductase Inhibitors on Erectile Function
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.2164/jandrol.108.005025/full


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Do you think 4-6 weeks on superdrol is too much? E.g. 6 weeks at 20mg instead of 3 weeks at 30mg

is Nolva enough for Pct after a superdrol only cycle?


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> I have actually have multiple questions exactly the same.
> 
> *Who wants an exclusive cutting-edge state of the art advanced cycle protocol on running tren with minimal side effects?  *


 Most of the forum


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> 1. HGH. Suitable rehabilitation training. Diet. Can be used year round.
> 
> 2. Partition your training into those exact phases you mentioned. You answered your self  So develop a volume based phase where you develop mitochondrial function within muscle cells, effectively improve circulation and vascular function (contraction/relaxation), remain injury free. Progressively load incrementally phase to exploit your newly optimised muscle cells that have excellent blood flow and energy output, this allows you to continue loading for longer. Stronger muscle, bigger muscle. Frequency is very important with enhanced athletes. Providing you can recover from each workout which you should be able to easily if following mentioned above.


 Thank you, so much.


----------



## NostrilBrah (Jan 19, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> Who wants an exclusive cutting-edge state of the art advanced cycle protocol on running tren with minimal side effects?


 In for this :thumb :thumb


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

@ghost.recon

Does my HCG dose need to be linearly or otherwise scaled relative to total drugs/test used i.e., X mg HCG per mg test?

In other words, do I need more HCG for 750mg test (blast) than I would for 150mg (cruise)?

Grassy-ass.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

NostrilBrah said:


> In for this :thumb :thumb


 Same!


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

@ghost.recon

Im on cruise atm, didnt train for over 3 months because of foot surgery and gonna back to it in about 4 weeks, I made sure I didnt lose muscle but put on few kgs of fat/water and now I want get into shape and get my abs in 12 weeks and I came up with this just wanna know what you think about it...

1-12 test e 500mg ew

1-12 mast e 1000mg ew

1-12 tren e 300mg ew (may double for last 4 weeks)

1-12 t3 50mcg ed

1-4 sdrol 20mg ed or oxy 50 mg ed pre workout

5-12 var 100mg ed

1-12 adex 0.5 eod

and then cruise during holiday season on 200-250mg test and 150mg tren

thought about throw in some deca for recovery/bone healing purposes only whats dose would be enough? 100-150mg ew?


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> It is question that would require quite a long answer for me to answer fully. I would suggest hiring a coach, someone that knows their stuff not broscience but legit approaches.
> 
> Choice of drugs are fine, the important thing is timing and how to use them fully to exploit their potential, this again would require someone with expertise to guide you from start to finish of your transformation.
> 
> ...


 Italian is my first language


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FYI muscle models like Serge, Lazar and Jaco don't stay lean year round, they just make it look that way through social media by taking a load of pictures when they're in good condition and posting them throughout the year. They have off seasons/cruises too.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Good to have you back @ghost.recon asking on behave of a mate, who done a classic sus deca and dbol cycle around 10 years ago. He done a 'proper pct' as he called it but is still having trouble with libido. He's had blood tests and he says everything is in range. Any ideas why he's still suffering libido issues?

Thanks in advance [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=7d883e53930effe4ab704c2ccf5df8366d7f39bda8ad204ef5c4362884e122b7[/IMG]


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Good to have you back @ghost.recon asking on behave of a mate, who done a classic sus deca and dbol cycle around 10 years ago. He done a 'proper pct' as he called it but is still having trouble with libido. He's had blood tests and he says everything is in range. Any ideas why he's still suffering libido issues?
> 
> Thanks in advance [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=7d883e53930effe4ab704c2ccf5df8366d7f39bda8ad204ef5c4362884e122b7[/IMG]


 Could I get a copy of his bloods please, medical history background, etc. the usual GP questions would help thanks!


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

@ghost.recon How to keep fullness while on diet except roids ?


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

What do you think to DHB 1-test compared to others for bulking.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

supertesty said:


> @ghost.recon How to keep fullness while on diet except roids ?


 It is something you have to sacrifice while dieting unfortunately.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> It is something you have to sacrifice while dieting unfortunately.


 I hate you man. :lol: gonna blats tren and eat pizza IIFYM style


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Glosss said:


> What do you think to DHB 1-test compared to others for bulking.


 It is a very good muscle builder with minimum side effects. However is prone to pip if not made properly as told by others and from what I have read on other forums.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

@ghost.recon Do you think cutting allow to improve muscle quality by the time and gains some pure muscle with the boom effect of progressive carb reload or there is no advantage to cut ? I mean for someone who dont plane to do contests, do you think cutting is an obligation to get bigger ? or you can be on calories surplus year around and get bigger like that ? (clean bulking)

What the best supp for you to decrease bad cholesterol ?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Could I get a copy of his bloods please, medical history background, etc. the usual GP questions would help thanks!


 He hasn't got a hard copy but he's telling me

Free test- 14.7

Lh- 5.4

Fsh- 7

Shbg- 36.2

E2- 29.4

Prolactin- 13

That's all he had tested. He's a non smoker never touched any other type of drugs (except for pain relief) so otherwise for and healthy


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

When tracking macros/calories should we be counting proteins from incomplete sources (oats, potatoes, veg etc).. towards our daily protein needs? Obviously a calorie is a calorie so you do add them towards your total calories.

For instance I'm aiming for 1.5g protein per lb bw = 270g... if I total up protein from all my carbs, veg etc im getting anywhere from 60/80g, so as you can see this makes up quite alot.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Great, look forward to seeing them. Thanks for sharing blood work publicly I believe it is highly beneficial for us to learn and observe real time date from actual AAS users.
> 
> No it is fine, it is an AMA after all
> 
> ...


 I will post actual screenshots of future blood work

Cheers


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

What would you advise to add onto this?

500mg test e

250 deca

500mg dhb 1-test

12.5mg aromasin eod

Looking to add in an oral that doesnt aromatise due to gyno (could i just use nolva with dbol?) What do you recommend? Maybe also t3 etc.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

@ghost.recon what are the best supplements to use whilst on cycle for your all round health, liver, heart etc


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

Do you recommend bcaa on cycle or should I save my money?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

@ghost.recon is it plausible to brew DHB Cypionate at 200mg/ml? If so which solvents/carrier oils would be required? The reason I ask is because I know a guy who brews who says he's VERY dubious of 200mg/ml DHB, he's had a friend brew It at 150mg/ml with BA/BB/EO but the PIP was so bad he couldn't walk and it gave him a sterile abscess 4 injections in because it crashed in his body. He's brewed it at 100mg/ml himself with 2% BA 20% BB which he said usually holds anything and even that crashed after a month or two. Would guiacol/large amounts of EO be required to have it hold suitably at 200mg/ml?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Also, in this video you'll hear Dallas talking about him packing on a lot of "immature muscle", how could that be? I know some people say that "mature" or dense muscle comes with heavy training and Dallas is renowned for his strength, possibly the strongest IFBB Pro there is in fact. How is he gaining "immature muscle"?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Also, in this video you'll hear Dallas talking about him packing on a lot of "immature muscle", how could that be? I know some people say that "mature" or dense muscle comes with heavy training and Dallas is renowned for his strength, possibly the strongest IFBB Pro there is in fact. How is he gaining "immature muscle"?


 He is only 25?


----------



## chrysler211 (Mar 15, 2017)

What cycle would you recommend to a 20% body fat man to cut / recomp ? And what kind of diet: cut calories hard or stay near maintenance ?


----------



## Mooley (Jul 6, 2016)

whats the best cycle while having a nymphomaniac girlfriend?

tren totally destroys my sex drive


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

****** said:


> whats the best cycle while having a nymphomaniac girlfriend?
> 
> tren totally destroys my sex drive


 One with a vibrator on the seat ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

****** said:


> whats the best cycle while having a nymphomaniac girlfriend?
> 
> tren totally destroys my sex drive


 one with no tren would be a start mate!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> @ghost.recon is it plausible to brew DHB Cypionate at 200mg/ml? If so which solvents/carrier oils would be required? The reason I ask is because I know a guy who brews who says he's VERY dubious of 200mg/ml DHB, he's had a friend brew It at 150mg/ml with BA/BB/EO but the PIP was so bad he couldn't walk and it gave him a sterile abscess 4 injections in because it crashed in his body. He's brewed it at 100mg/ml himself with 2% BA 20% BB which he said usually holds anything and even that crashed after a month or two. Would guiacol/large amounts of EO be required to have it hold suitably at 200mg/ml?


 Do you have some sort of auto follow thing on your instagram?

An account I had, I started following a load of bodybuilders on it and suddenly your account started following me? Then I got banned for following too many accounts?


----------



## NostrilBrah (Jan 19, 2017)

sen said:


> Do you have some sort of auto follow thing on your instagram?
> 
> An account I had, I started following a load of bodybuilders on it and suddenly your account started following me? Then I got banned for following too many accounts?


 Sounds like one of those bots you can get that follows loads of people related to your insta (fitness, bodybuilding) and then unfollows them later on. And the general goal is that they follow back and you gain a nice targeted following, it's a no brainer to use if you make money off your social media tbh you'd be stupid not to do it.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

NostrilBrah said:


> Sounds like one of those bots you can get that follows loads of people related to your insta (fitness, bodybuilding) and then unfollows them later on. And the general goal is that they follow back and you gain a nice targeted following, it's a no brainer to use if you make money off your social media tbh you'd be stupid not to do it.


 Do you have to pay for this sort of thing?


----------



## NostrilBrah (Jan 19, 2017)

sen said:


> Do you have to pay for this sort of thing?


 Haha I don't want to derail the thread too much, but yeah the good ones you have to pay for but I think there is free ones though that will do the trick just as good its just a pain trying to find them. I haven't done it in a while so I'm behind the times on it. I know there used to be apps you can get off the app store on your phone but most of them got banned cause I think its against terms and conditions but might be worth a look


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> He is only 25?


 For a 25 year old his look is unreal, imagine what he's gonna look like in 8-10 years if he carries on progressing like he is


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

@ghost.recon is there any truth that nolva shouldn't be run at same time as adex ? I prefer adex over masin as I find dosing is more accurate for me


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

gymfreak2010 said:


> For a 25 year old his look is unreal, imagine what he's gonna look like in 8-10 years if he carries on progressing like he is


 Mr O material if he doesn't get a big gut


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

SlinMeister said:


> Italian is my first language


 Ciao SlinMeister!!! Finalmente un altro italiano.

Sorry for off-topic


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Mr O material if he doesn't get a big gut
> 
> View attachment 140212


 bubble gut bonanza


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

@ghost.recon

In the final few weeks of competition, providing you are lean enough, the final time is usually spent trying to manipulate and get rid of those last bits of water retention. Some people keep gear in right up until the show, specifically injectables including long esters too and tend to just either up their AI use or throw in Letro.

Others tend to drop everything about a week out then just use orals and AI's leading up to the show.

What do you think is the best option here.

Personally i like the idea of keeping in even some Test E, Tren and Mast along with orals and GH because it will keep that full look, then just up the AI dose or throw in some Letro.

Have you tried both ways and if so, what did you do and what did you feel gave your best look?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Mr O material if he doesn't get a big gut
> 
> View attachment 140212


 They all look pregnant


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

@ghost.recon

just wondering if you may have any input or knowledge to the following.

Been reading a few studies that have mentioned about resistance exercise and any high intensity sort of training raising liver values such as ck, alt and ast. These have been tests on natural individuals.

Do you think it's possible that you could see raises of alt that puts it out of range but ast stays in range or would the two be raised together. Obviously ck would be elevated but not too concerned on that.

Reason I ask is my alt has come back twice out of range but ast in range. I have been on cruise test e at 250mg every 10 days and no orals since last year. Also taking NAC everyday and no alcohol consumption since new year.

Any input appreciated buddy.


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

@ghost.recon daily protein intake for the enhanced athlete, how much? Bulking and cutting


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

I've blasted and cruised for four years. Last hcg use was 12 months ago (took my eye off the boil)

1) if I don't care about having kids should I bother with hcg? Ie are there other health benefits to using hcg or ensuring my testes are functioning?

2) if so, what protocol should I use, smaller jabs more frequent or a few larger 1500iu+ jabs to get going?

3) sub q or im? Surely doesn't matter

4) if no tren, then what's the best compounds for recomp including ai use?

5) best way to reduce high BP on cycle?

6) mast on every cycle for the "well being" factor you mention, and if so what's a good dose of enanthate for purely this effect?

Thanks man, great thread.


----------



## Whoremoan1 (Mar 13, 2017)

thoughts on tbol ? doses, length of use, stacked best with? etc


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Flipper said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> just wondering if you may have any input or knowledge to the following.
> 
> ...


 Have you tried doing a proper detox protocol?

4 weeks of:

1g TUDCA ed

880mg Milk thistle ed

4 Liv52 tabs ed

That worked awesome for me....


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

SlinMeister said:


> Have you tried doing a proper detox protocol?
> 
> 4 weeks of:
> 
> ...


 I have done something similar but using 1.2g NAC per day. Multi vits, fish oils, vit c etc.

Doesnt seem to have really made a difference.

Not had Tudca though and heard its good so will look into that one.

Cheers


----------



## MI.RO (Feb 15, 2017)

stewedw said:


> I've blasted and cruised for four years. Last hcg use was 12 months ago (took my eye off the boil)
> 
> 1) if I don't care about having kids should I bother with hcg? Ie are there other health benefits to using hcg or ensuring my testes are functioning?
> 
> ...


 You asking ghost.recon, but i will answer anyway

1. if you want to go off one day, then you should bother with hcg, you can´t renew your own tst production with completely atrophied balls. only other health benefit of using HCG is slightly increased sex-drive

2. smaller jabs, because with larger you can desensitize Leydig cell and you don´t want that.

3. doesn´t matter, but sub q is more comfortable

4. DHB

5. i don´t know what best way means. healthy way is controlling sodium intake, magnesium, garlic. unhealthy way is aspirin, diuretics, AI

6. no idea, i never used it.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

SoberHans said:


> Thanks for coming back
> 
> Do you take BCAAs on cycle?


 No


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Do you think 4-6 weeks on superdrol is too much? E.g. 6 weeks at 20mg instead of 3 weeks at 30mg
> 
> is Nolva enough for Pct after a superdrol only cycle?


 Yes.

No.

Use injectable version to minimise side effects


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> Does my HCG dose need to be linearly or otherwise scaled relative to total drugs/test used i.e., X mg HCG per mg test?
> 
> ...


 Not really. Just Include some form of LH stimulation while on cycle to minimise testicular atrophy. Cell signalling will do its job regardless as long as you are using the minimum dose 500iu minimum per week


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

gregstm said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> Im on cruise atm, didnt train for over 3 months because of foot surgery and gonna back to it in about 4 weeks, I made sure I didnt lose muscle but put on few kgs of fat/water and now I want get into shape and get my abs in 12 weeks and I came up with this just wanna know what you think about it...
> 
> ...


 Include two shots of NPP per week will do the job better than deca. 150-300mg NPP per week


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Not really. Just Include some form of LH stimulation while on cycle to minimise testicular atrophy. Cell signalling will do its job regardless as long as you are using the minimum dose 500iu minimum per week


 Thank you! Amazing to have you on here.

Just checking, but I assume that if i am blasting and Cruise-TRTing* for years, that I just stay on 500IU/week forever, or until I completely come off?

* = 150mg test enanthate and 100mg masteron enanthate keeps me bang on normal ranges for everything i.e., requires no AI for E2 management, according to my most recent blood work.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Whats the best dose to use for hcg throughout the whole cycle and how many times a week.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Hiya again mate, nice of you to do this again! Can I ask which company you recommend for getting your genetics and s**t tested? I remember you put it in the other post, also, would you be able to look at them and be able to recommend compounds etc?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

gregstm said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> Im on cruise atm, didnt train for over 3 months because of foot surgery and gonna back to it in about 4 weeks, I made sure I didnt lose muscle but put on few kgs of fat/water and now I want get into shape and get my abs in 12 weeks and I came up with this just wanna know what you think about it...
> 
> ...


 Can't remember if I replied to this or not but it is fine. I would use NPP instead, allows twice a week dosing. I have arthritis in my hands and noticed some relief from NPP


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

supertesty said:


> @ghost.recon Do you think cutting allow to improve muscle quality by the time and gains some pure muscle with the boom effect of progressive carb reload or there is no advantage to cut ? I mean for someone who dont plane to do contests, do you think cutting is an obligation to get bigger ? or you can be on calories surplus year around and get bigger like that ? (clean bulking)
> 
> What the best supp for you to decrease bad cholesterol ?


 Did I answer this one? Can't remember sorry if double post.

Yes improving body composition will improve muscle quality. The body is in a much better state to build skeletal muscle when leaner. I don't like to get too fluffy when growing. Staying lean year round is much better for health overall. The leaner you are, the better your nutrient partitioning will be improved.

Diet, cardio, raloxifine, aromasin, good life style choices (drinking etc).


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon is there any truth that nolva shouldn't be run at same time as adex ? I prefer adex over masin as I find dosing is more accurate for me


 @ghost.recon


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon


 It is fine to run both together. Adex is good does the job, and cheap. I like aromasin because it is suicidal and over time you need less and less aromasin due to the nature of action.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> In the final few weeks of competition, providing you are lean enough, the final time is usually spent trying to manipulate and get rid of those last bits of water retention. Some people keep gear in right up until the show, specifically injectables including long esters too and tend to just either up their AI use or throw in Letro.
> 
> ...


 All nonsense. Why would you remove something you have been using the entire prep to get into the condition you are in?

At this point you should be on short esters only leading up to the show. Water retention is not a huge issue, it only becomes a problem if you are fat and have no dieted down properly. But if you are lean water retention should be minimal. Instead of adding AI just reduce your aromatising compounds. Prevention is better than intervention?

Towards the end of your prep you should be on a low dose of test to maintain normal physiology, remember the body needs testosterone for many functions. Masteron Prop, Tren Ace, Halo, Winstrol, Anavar, all the hardening agents basically. I have advised competitors to spot inject winstrol up and till show day, and they came in dry to the bone 3.8% BF. There is no secret to it just choosing your compounds wisely and also a quality lab. If you are injecting something that is thick and causes pip then it is not something you want to be doing near show day.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Whoremoan1 said:


> thoughts on tbol ? doses, length of use, stacked best with? etc


 Good for strength while minimising weight gain. Often used by olympic weight lifters. Dosages will vary depending on what you want to use it for. You could even cruise on low dose test and low dose tbol, it wouldn't tax your body much more than getting smashed every weekend. Anywhere from 40-60mg per day is sufficient, towards the higher end the more lean muscle you have. Would limit oral tbol to 5 weeks max.

Stacks well with most things. Test, NPP, Primo, Masteron, Tren, EQ, pretty much anything


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

chrysler211 said:


> What cycle would you recommend to a 20% body fat man to cut / recomp ? And what kind of diet: cut calories hard or stay near maintenance ?


 1. Get your diet in check. Get into a regular eating pattern. Meal numbers etc. Meal prep etc. Change your life style. Mentally prepare yourself.

2. Same with training, get into a consistent training routine. Start with LISS cardio to introduce cardio then switch to HIIT.

3. Raise your maintenance calories a much as possible and then gradually reduce them each week as weight loss occurs. Your dietary adjustments need to be made based on YOUR response and not the other way round. Your body dictates what you need to eat. Even 100-200 calorie reduction per week over a period of time will allow sustainable fat loss. If calories drop too significantly, what do you do when you can't lose any more fat at 1500 calories for example?

4. Use your fat loss tools wisely one at a time not all in one go, same as above, if you are using every single thermogenic at once, what do you do next when your body stops responding? For example, introduce T3, get as much fat loss as possible from that. Then introduce clen, repeat, then add another etc. This way you will also have a way of continuing fat loss alongside consistently adjusting all of the above as your body responds.

5. Start on low dosages of anabolic and titrate upwards as you progress. An example would be why start on 100mg Tren Ace EOD when you can easily lose a few % of BF from say 50mg Tren Ace EOD for the first 3 weeks of your cut.

6. So over all use your drugs wisely, use your fat loss methods correctly, timing is crucial, keep training and nutrition consistent but also consistently updated.

7. Keep track of your progress and know when to introduce refeeds to regulate leptin etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Thank you! Amazing to have you on here.
> 
> Just checking, but I assume that if i am blasting and Cruise-TRTing* for years, that *I just stay on 500IU/week forever, or until I completely come off?*
> 
> * = 150mg test enanthate and 100mg masteron enanthate keeps me bang on normal ranges for everything i.e., requires no AI for E2 management, according to my most recent blood work.


 @ghost.recon sorry to quote and tag you, but wanted to be sure I understand 100%. I have bolded the bit I am concerned about most. Thanks.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

bornagod said:


> He hasn't got a hard copy but he's telling me
> 
> Free test- 14.7
> 
> ...


 Units and reference ranges from his bloods please. Assuming they are the units I think they are then he looks fine going by these numbers, would provide a clearer picture if had bloods before and on cycle.

Deca can be extremely harsh on libido even years after use. It is a reason why I am careful when using this compound/advising. He should try running a high DHT cycle. Also raised prolactin can affect libido even within range, everyones physiological and pathological ranges are different. If he is desperate he could try running something such as Testosterone, Masteron, Provision, Stanolone and perhaps very low dose caber to lower PRL slightly to see if PRL is the issue or lack of DHT in his system.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> @ghost.recon sorry to quote and tag you, but wanted to be sure I understand 100%. I have bolded the bit I am concerned about most. Thanks.


 Yeah 500iu to begin with per week, see how your testicular volume is then titrate incrementally until finding your sweet spot. HCG can raise E2 also to keep that in mind.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Flipper said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> just wondering if you may have any input or knowledge to the following.
> 
> ...


 It is normal for athletes to have slightly raised CK values, not so much ALT/AST. Remember ALT/AST can be elevated from just taking some paracetamol or a shot of vodka. The true indicator of liver damage is the liver marker GGT combined with ALT/AST. GGT normal? Then nothing to worry about.

It also depends on how far out of range they are. Would be nice to see some bloods if you care to share. Include TUDCA if you are really concerned with liver toxicity but you are not on anything that requires it. Are you taking accutane?


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

@ghost.recon

I keep reading that Leydig cells can get "de sensitised" over time so have been keeping HCG as low as I can. My testicular volume is never the same when on AAS (I don't plan to come off anytime in the next few years, if ever), but I have reduced HCG from 1000IU pw to 500IU pw with no visible change, so I'll hold it here for now. Once again, thank you!!


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

@ghost.recon

What, if anything, would you recommend to accelerate skin/superficial wound healing?

I have just been circumcised (smashed the Mrs a bit too hard and damaged myself!), and the prospect of no BJJ and no sex for 4 weeks is killing me.

Is there anything (PEDs or supplements) that can speed the healing process?

Thanks


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

ghost.recon said:


> It is normal for athletes to have slightly raised CK values, not so much ALT/AST. Remember ALT/AST can be elevated from just taking some paracetamol or a shot of vodka. The true indicator of liver damage is the liver marker GGT combined with ALT/AST. GGT normal? Then nothing to worry about.
> 
> It also depends on how far out of range they are. Would be nice to see some bloods if you care to share. Include TUDCA if you are really concerned with liver toxicity but you are not on anything that requires it. Are you taking accutane?


 Appreciate the response buddy.

I'm not on any accutane or anything like that.

I don't have the results to hand yet as my GP has them.

As far as I am aware it is simply the ALT that is raised. I believe reference range Max is 40 and its around 70. Mention of GGT being out by Doc though.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@ghost.recon I am a 285lb, 6'1" PLer.

Here is my proposal for next cycle. 6 weeks.

1g Sust a day, 1ml MENT a day, Halo/SD/Mest orals pre-WO, injectable MTren pre-WO, Var/Winny orals post-WO.

AI/HCG of course. I control BP using Lisinopril, use Proviron at 50mg/day.

I blast and cruise and am not worried about HPTA recovery at 43yo with 2 kids. Heart/liver/kidneys/spleen/bladder and bloods all screened and fine.

Do you see anything which I may have missed or need to include/increase?

Diet and training sorted.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

ghost.recon said:


> Can't remember if I replied to this or not but it is fine. I would use NPP instead, allows twice a week dosing. I have arthritis in my hands and noticed some relief from NPP


 Thanks you did before. You probably said npp because of fast acting and my post wasnt clear enough, what If I want to add low dose nandro for bit longer? I will have surgery on my other foot at the end of the year/begin of next year so in this case thinking to use it whole year to recover after surgery I had and next one so maybe 200 deca will be better?

As you can notice Im gonna use tren also so do you think there is a need to use prami or caber?


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> @ghost.recon I am a 285lb, 6'1" PLer.
> 
> Here is my proposal for next cycle. 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


 Why do you take the var and winny post wo if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Drew27 said:


> Why do you take the var and winny post wo if you don't mind me asking


 Androgens pre-WO for strength, anabolic post-WO for growth.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

*
@Huntingground
*

1g of sust per day ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

aqualung said:


> *
> @Huntingground
> *
> 
> 1g of sust per day ?


 That is correct mate, 4ml of Sustanon 250 per day, I was going to use pharma but too faked so I have settled on a small lab called Chiron (I know the owner etc) and I trust him and the quality of what he puts out.

Borreson cycle, 1g Sust a day for 30 days.

I'll see how I tolerate it, should be fine, BP will be kept in check, I give blood in the middle of the blast to lower RBC/Haem etc......

Ultrasound on kidneys on Tuesday. Liver readings fine etc.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> @ghost.recon I am a 285lb, 6'1" PLer.
> 
> Here is my proposal for next cycle. 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


 Would absolutely love to be your source for gear!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> Would absolutely love to be your source for gear!


 Still using a lot of Infiniti gear which I got free TBH.

Also, I negotiate bulk discounts usually :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Still using a lot of Infiniti gear which I got free TBH.
> 
> Also, I negotiate bulk discounts usually :lol:


 Tbf you should get wholesale.

You buy the full lot in, in one go or buy bits as and when you need them?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sen said:


> Tbf you should get wholesale.
> 
> You buy the full lot in, in one go or buy bits as and when you need them?


 Just order in bulk as and when. Bought 20 Chiron Sust, 5 Chiron Ment and 500 Chiron SD tabs in last order...........


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> @ghost.recon I am a 285lb, 6'1" PLer.
> 
> Here is my proposal for next cycle. 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


 One hell of a fu**ing SHIC mate. Try not to die. lol

@ghost.recon

Low test (TRT), mast and winny cycle for strength and athletic performance only, no 19-NOR's and not looking to gain much weight or bloat. What dosages of the latter two compounds would be best? Would you suggest something other than mast or winny?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Just order in bulk as and when. Bought 20 Chiron Sust, 5 Chiron Ment and 500 Chiron SD tabs in last order...........


 I had visions of that cardboard box full of gear that Dave crossland had on one of his videos!


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> What, if anything, would you recommend to accelerate skin/superficial wound healing?
> 
> ...


 1. Anavar, T3, HGH, Correct diet, Test.

2. LOL see above. Keep your penis comfortable don't wear tight underwear or trousers give it lots of room to breath and heal. Avoid any irritation of the skin.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Flipper said:


> Appreciate the response buddy.
> 
> I'm not on any accutane or anything like that.
> 
> ...


 Feel free to share them when you can, have had a few guys share their bloods on this thread which will help everyone learn and understand blood work better.

Is there anything you are using now that may affect your liver? The liver is very resilient, values should normalise providing everything you are doing is stable and not extreme. Supplement with some TUDCA, NAC, B12 injection, strong multivitamin complex, plenty of hydration, cardio (improves blood flow to all organs including the liver).

Blood supply is crucial for the removal and transport of waste and nutrients.

Do your cardio guys!


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> @ghost.recon I am a 285lb, 6'1" PLer.
> 
> Here is my proposal for next cycle. 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


 I like this post. Someone who has covered everything in a question. Thank you.

Your cycle looks solid. Have the appropriate ancillaries such as liver, kidney, cholesterol support included.

Use aromasin as your AI, directly deleting your levels of aromatase will allow you to exploit MENT to its fullest. No aromatase? No MENT conversion. You will need a little aromatase for physiological function as we need oestrogen for many other functions too.

Consider cialis for BP, lisinopril does the job without a doubt.

You could also consider say lowering Sust and using 1g masteron prop if you can find a suitable lab and mg/ml, it will be much better for strength.

If you are not worried about HPTA you can drop the HCG.

Add bioperine to your meals/orals it will improve absorption.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

@ghost.recon

You mention above cialis for blood pressure. What's a good dose for this purpose? I've only used before for sexual performance as and when required, usually 20mg the day prior and day of etc.

If tren is to be used for nutrient partitioning, how much tren ace is sufficient to avoid the usual tren sides?

Secondly to above, how can you maximise tren, adding T3? And minimise sides, mast prop?

Lastly. Donating blood. Yes or no?

I'm just trying to pick through all the answer's you've given to others so far.

Thanks.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> I keep reading that Leydig cells can get "de sensitised" over time so have been keeping HCG as low as I can. My testicular volume is never the same when on AAS (I don't plan to come off anytime in the next few years, if ever), but I have reduced HCG from 1000IU pw to 500IU pw with no visible change, so I'll hold it here for now. Once again, thank you!!


 You are welcome buddy. I have noticed that insulin can some what mimic LH signalling, when I was using insulin once upon a time I noticed significant testicular fullness.

Some studies for everyone to read  :

Insulin enhancement of luteinizing hormone and follicle-stimulating hormone release by cultured pituitary cells.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6781875

Effects of insulin on luteinizing hormone and prolactin secretion and calcium signaling in female rat pituitary cells.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12827388
Quote: "Our findings suggest that insulin might contribute to LH hypersecretion"

Providing you have found your maintenance dose of HCG, you don't need to have gorilla balls but as long as they are not micro beads thats fine


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

stewedw said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> You mention above cialis for blood pressure. What's a good dose for this purpose? I've only used before for sexual performance as and when required, usually 20mg the day prior and day of etc.
> 
> ...


 Cialis dosage depends on the individuals DNA gene expression and protein activity of PDE5, the enzyme that metabolises nitric oxide. For me personally 10mg does the job, others 5mg. Even 20mg a day will lower BP and provide sexual performance. The half life of cialis should allow you to take it ED, EOD, E3D it doesn't matter providing its maintained consistently is what counts.

Tren - Little bit of T3 25mcg, Masteron and Proviron, SSRI can definitely help, something fast acting such as dapoxitine, but consider talking to your doctor about SSRI as it is something often used long term, after all they are anti-depressants.

Maximise Trenbolone Acetate response by starting small and gradually raising dosages. Trenbolone is an extremely powerful compound, 25mg-50mg ED/EOD will still yield great results providing diet and training are optimised.

When an individuals training, health, diet is 100% regulated, the smallest amount of enhancement will go a very long way. Which is why higher dosages can also be used to offset a less optimal training and diet, which we often see these days. Lets just increase the tren but still eat s**t for example 

Hope that helps.

Donate blood if haem panel is out of whack or self bleed half a pint haha.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

gregstm said:


> Thanks you did before. You probably said npp because of fast acting and my post wasnt clear enough, what If I want to add low dose nandro for bit longer? I will have surgery on my other foot at the end of the year/begin of next year so in this case thinking to use it whole year to recover after surgery I had and next one so maybe 200 deca will be better?
> 
> As you can notice Im gonna use tren also so do you think there is a need to use prami or caber?


 If time is not an issue then nandrolone decanoate is fine to use long term a single dose per week will suffice. I didn't realise the time scale of your situation, my mistake. 100-200mg Deca would be good.

To determine if you need caber/prami get some bloods done, and I'll take a look its hard to say without getting some base line readings.

Hope you have a successful surgery.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> One hell of a fu**ing SHIC mate. Try not to die. lol
> 
> @ghost.recon
> 
> Low test (TRT), mast and winny cycle for strength and athletic performance only, no 19-NOR's and not looking to gain much weight or bloat. What dosages of the latter two compounds would be best? Would you suggest something other than mast or winny?


 Great combo of anabolics. Masteron Propionate at 100-150mg EOD and 50mg injectable winstrol or 25mg-50mg oral ED. If you find joint discomfort from winstrol just lower the dosage until you find a sweet spot. I would definitely include the mast always. Winstrol could be substituted for primo (expensive/faked), can also use EQ or dihydroboldenone for endurance.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

arnold84 said:


> @ghost.recon daily protein intake for the enhanced athlete, how much? Bulking and cutting


 Weight, height, body composition, compounds, sport?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ghost.recon said:


> I like this post. Someone who has covered everything in a question. Thank you.
> 
> Your cycle looks solid. Have the appropriate ancillaries such as liver, kidney, cholesterol support included.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I will use Aromasin rather than Arimidex (I have both), I can add Drost Prop too (I have loads of that), I like having big bollocks  so HCG stays in, I have never heard of Bioperine. I will research it thoroughly. Thanks for response and thoughts.......


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

ghost.recon said:


> Feel free to share them when you can, have had a few guys share their bloods on this thread which will help everyone learn and understand blood work better.
> 
> Is there anything you are using now that may affect your liver? The liver is very resilient, values should normalise providing everything you are doing is stable and not extreme. Supplement with some TUDCA, NAC, B12 injection, strong multivitamin complex, plenty of hydration, cardio (improves blood flow to all organs including the liver).
> 
> ...


 Nothing I'm taking should be effecting it negatively.

Definitely need to bring cardio back in so will do that. Also I'll look to add Tudca.

Appreciate your help.

Cheers mate.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Amazing answers. Thanks so much @ghost.recon


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks, I will use Aromasin rather than Arimidex (I have both), I can add Drost Prop too (I have loads of that), I like having big bollocks  so HCG stays in, I have never heard of Bioperine. I will research it thoroughly. Thanks for response and thoughts.......


 I love drostanolone it is one of my favourite compounds by far. Let me know if you have any other questions, I am quite interested in your progress and how you respond to this awesome cycle.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ghost.recon said:


> I love drostanolone it is one of my favourite compounds by far. Let me know if you have any other questions, I am quite interested in your progress and how you respond to this awesome cycle.


 All will be logged here:-

https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/hg2017.30500/

I will hit 300DL and SQ over next few weeks, my BP is poor due to injury (150 and climbing), I have Brit qualifiers in August and then hopefully finals in November, Raw, M1, u125. I will be aiming for 800+ total.

Feel free to pop in and also to add any ideas


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Flipper said:


> Nothing I'm taking should be effecting it negatively.
> 
> Definitely need to bring cardio back in so will do that. Also I'll look to add Tudca.
> 
> ...


 Any time mate, I'm here if you need anything


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> All will be logged here:-
> 
> https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/hg2017.30500/
> 
> ...


 I'm only on UK-M , not sure If I can handle another forum, you awesome guys keep me busy enough as it is! I have a former client with a record squat of 280kg at 76kg raw. I used to go to a lot of PL meets, great to watch. I'll browse your log if I have time! I think I UK-M have made me very welcome on here so I'm happy to call this my home  hehe


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Amazing answers. Thanks so much @ghost.recon


 Amazing questions! I don't remember half of the questions/answers/if I have replied to or not there are so many so sometimes you might see a double answer haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ghost.recon said:


> I'm only on UK-M , not sure If I can handle another forum, you awesome guys keep me busy enough as it is! I have a former client with a record squat of 280kg at 76kg raw. I used to go to a lot of PL meets, great to watch. I'll browse your log if I have time! I think I UK-M have made me very welcome on here so I'm happy to call this my home  hehe


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/295954-hg2017/?do=embed&comment=5655387&embedComment=5655387&embedDo=findComment#comment-5655387

I post up big lifts here too 

[email protected] raw is great lifting!!!


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/295954-hg2017/?do=embed&comment=5655387&embedComment=5655387&embedDo=findComment#comment-5655387
> 
> I post up big lifts here too
> 
> [email protected] raw is great lifting!!!


 He is going for [email protected] this year! Lets hope he doesn't bomb it!


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

If I have missed any questions please remind me and I'll get back to you guys going to take a break and get on with some office work.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@ghost.recon

What is, in your opinion, the least beneficial AAS and why?


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Tazz said:


> Hiya again mate, nice of you to do this again! Can I ask which company you recommend for getting your genetics and s**t tested? I remember you put it in the other post, also, would you be able to look at them and be able to recommend compounds etc?


 @ghost.recon xxx


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> What is, in your opinion, the least beneficial AAS and why?


 IMO it would be more so the esters attached to the AAS less so the AAS itself. Each AAS serves a purpose however the ester can determine how effective it is or its adverse side effects. Nandrolone Decanoate for example has an extremely long detection time which is very bad for competitive athletes that get tested. Even after the period of detection is over, you can STILL test positive due to metabolites remaining in tissues such as fat. As your body mobilises fat these metabolites can circulate and cause a positive test.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Tazz said:


> @ghost.recon xxx


 23andme google them. Get a DNA test done show me the results and I'll sit and analyse it for few days for you if you like. Looking at the entire human genome as you can imagine is not a quick task!


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> 23andme google them. Get a DNA test done show me the results and I'll sit and analyse it for few days for you if you like. Looking at the entire human genome as you can imagine is not a quick task!


 I've order this test myself.. if i show you the result mate... what sort of thing could you advise?

There is another test ive read about, DNAFIT (just googled the name) where the results could be used to help determined the best way to diet based on the results showing how the body processes say carbs and fats and different food tolerances and so on, plus it advises whag training style would suit your particular body type based on what the test finds. How accurate would you say this is, worth the money or just marketing hype?


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> When tracking macros/calories should we be counting proteins from incomplete sources (oats, potatoes, veg etc).. towards our daily protein needs? Obviously a calorie is a calorie so you do add them towards your total calories.
> 
> For instance I'm aiming for 1.5g protein per lb bw = 270g... if I total up protein from all my carbs, veg etc im getting anywhere from 60/80g, so as you can see this makes up quite alot.


----------



## Krokodile (Jul 24, 2015)

what HCG protocol would you advise to somebody that has used exogenous hormones for 18 months (B+C), and hasn't used any HCG during this time? I would like to continue blasting and cruising, but I would like to minimise the damage to fertility and regain normal sized nuts


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

Other than Bloodwork which would be the primary indicator for high/low e2, what would be your top 3 side effects to tell if you have elevated/low e2?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

LordOfTheManor said:


> I've order this test myself.. if i show you the result mate... what sort of thing could you advise?
> 
> There is another test ive read about, DNAFIT (just googled the name) where the results could be used to help determined the best way to diet based on the results showing how the body processes say carbs and fats and different food tolerances and so on, plus it advises whag training style would suit your particular body type based on what the test finds. How accurate would you say this is, worth the money or just marketing hype?


 DNA sequencing is DNA sequencing just a different company. They probably charge more for interpretation of results. That I can do.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

I do not normally count trace macros from those source unless during contest prep. But in general you can ignore them. It matters less for enhanced athletes. With our bodies being in such an anabolic environment due to AAS, what we eat will be utilised much more efficiently and effectively than non enhanced individuals.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> Other than Bloodwork which would be the primary indicator for high/low e2, what would be your top 3 side effects to tell if you have elevated/low e2?


 Elevated - bloating, moon face, sensitive nipples/gyno, mood swings, also high BP secondary to high E2 water retention

Low - joint discomfort, low sex drive, difficulty growing muscle, brain fog


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> DNA sequencing is DNA sequencing just a different company. They probably charge more for interpretation of results. That I can do.


 Perfect. Id really appreciate that. Awesome thread(s), so much information! As soon as i have the completed test results ill let you know.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

LordOfTheManor said:


> Perfect. Id really appreciate that. Awesome thread(s), so much information! As soon as i have the completed test results ill let you know.


 Thank you for the kind words, it means a lot to hear that from you and others. UK-M is my first forum that I have joined and you guys have made me feel at home


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Krokodile said:


> what HCG protocol would you advise to somebody that has used exogenous hormones for 18 months (B+C), and hasn't used any HCG during this time? I would like to continue blasting and cruising, but I would like to minimise the damage to fertility and regain normal sized nuts


 Start on 1000iu per week split into 2 x 500iu. Observe testicular volume and increase/decrease HCG from there. E2 may increase on HCG so keep an eye out for that too


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@ghost.recon

What ratio of epitestosterone to testosterone when looking at the hormones exogenously mg/mg would you recommend to mimic natural levels?


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> I do not normally count trace macros from those source unless during contest prep. But in general you can ignore them. It matters less for enhanced athletes. With our bodies being in such an anabolic environment due to AAS, what we eat will be utilised much more efficiently and effectively than non enhanced individuals.


 Mixed views I here on this, I've never counted them as incomplete proteins don't have the aminos we need to build muscle?

Thanks for the AMA thread ghost your a credit to the forum.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> What ratio of epitestosterone to testosterone when looking at the hormones exogenously mg/mg would you recommend to mimic natural levels?


 The current WADA permits T:E ratio of 4:1 it used to be 6 but now regardless of being within ratio, they can simply just measure actual concentration as opposed to ratios to determine if you are self manipulating your epitestosterone. If you are flagged above the reference range which is typically >200ng/ml then you will usually have your B sample tested and verified again to confirm suspicions of 1) the use of exogenous testosterone and 2) the use of exogenous epitestosterone to manipulate T:E ratio. I remember doing a module in ergogenic aids during my studies and the current status on drug testing is that methods are drastically improving and becoming ever more sensitive making it harder to avoid positive testing. However some of the more advanced coaches/expert advisers out there will have their own advanced protocols to keep their athletes safe from any doping violations.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> Mixed views I here on this, I've never counted them as incomplete proteins don't have the aminos we need to build muscle?
> 
> Thanks for the AMA thread ghost your a credit to the forum.


 The protein found in these sources will still have some amino acids that can be utilised but of course not the entire panel optimal for performance. You could get your entire protein intake from potatoes but that doesn't beat quality protein sources such as steak and chicken. Each amino acid plays a role and function in human physiology, during DNA translation (the reading of DNA transcripts - the blue print for producing a particular protein) will require a pool of various amino acids to be present. Lack of certain amino acids will result in sub-optimal protein synthesis.

Thank you for the kind words much appreciated, I'm beginning to enjoy this forum more each day


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@ghost.recon have you seen any solid data yet on the pathway at which oxymetholone causes oestrogen related side effects?

ive heard theories ranging from it up regulates the oestrogen receptors to it being progestogenic or its chemical structure is so similar to oestrogen that it activates the e2 receptor in that way

is there any cement evidence or studies out yet or is it all still just hypothesis


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

@ghost.recon

I am a member on GH15.org, on that forum people says that Tren is a great mass builder only when you swim in HGH and Insulin....

Is that true?

You wrote that Tren is a great mass builder, also @swole troll wrote that on a lot of threads...

What's the magic about that aas that i miss? Maybe eating not enough food?

With a cycle of 300 TestE 600 TrenE 600 MastE everyone should grow pretty well...


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> @ghost.recon have you seen any solid data yet on the pathway at which oxymetholone causes oestrogen related side effects?
> 
> ive heard theories ranging from it up regulates the oestrogen receptors to it being progestogenic or its chemical structure is so similar to oestrogen that it activates the e2 receptor in that way
> 
> is there any cement evidence or studies out yet or is it all still just hypothesis


 There is a lack of research however, the only thing I could find is that oxymetholone can enhance telomerase activity via estrogen receptor mediated signalling.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4297866/#bib2


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi Ghost,

I'm about to start tren ace for first time. Got aromasin and caber on hand, should I take them from the beginning?

Thanks


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

ghost.recon said:


> The multiple upstream and downstream cell signalling pathways involved in hpta reg can be suppressed differently and the severity is dependant on time on and compounds used. For example a single dose of tren will temporarily suppress your hpta but probably not to the level in which fertility is completely dysfunctional. Run a general cycle and you will dysfunctional signalling at various levels: Sertoli - leydig cell signalling, pituitary - lh - FSH deregulation.


 Thanks for this. I think I am particularly interested in your opinion on the potential of steroids to permanently sterilise a previously fertile male?


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

How long is you body in a catabolic state after pct. ?

when is a safe time to start cardio and what is best to keep cortisol levels low??

Cheers


----------



## chrysler211 (Mar 15, 2017)

Do you believe that Tamoxifen / Nolvadex IGF1 reduction is significative enough to not run it as gyno protection during a whole cycle ?


----------



## peanutbutter9 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi mate. I have had a big lump on delt for over 2 weeks after jabbing 0.75ml. It took about 5 days for the swelling to start so I decided to take an antibiotic as a precaution. It is not red, and I have no fever, so I'm pretty sure it isn't infected. The lump (around a golf ball size) is still there 2 weeks later...... it's not painful and not growing so I'm guessing it's a sterile abscess. I've tried anti-inflams, heat and massage but none of that has made any difference. Any tips to get rid of it?


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

chrysler211 said:


> Do you believe that Tamoxifen / Nolvadex IGF1 reduction is significative enough to not run it as gyno protection during a whole cycle ?


 I can tell you that imho is just bullshit.

A friend of mine uses only Tamoxifen since 15 years to control gyno and this guy really huge....

If you read the research about Tamoxifen and igf1 suppression is verified only in a particular situation...


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

@ghost.recon what if anything can a woman take to increase her libido ?

My wife is on anti-depressants and her libido is almost zero is there anything she could take to increase it ?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

GeordieOak70 said:


> @ghost.recon what if anything can a woman take to increase her libido ?
> 
> My wife is on anti-depressants and her libido is almost zero is there anything she could take to increase it ?


 Coke works a treat mate!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

@ghost.recon I've just added 100mg proviron for sex drive and it's working really well. Would adding winnie as well help further?


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

@ghost.recon

First time posting in one of your threads.

Was recently using A rip blend and it's got me in a shape I never knew I was capable of getting in but I've had to sack it in as tren was getting me mentally and I was coming up to a trip to Thailand with the mrs and decided it wasn't worth ruining a holiday.

so I've dropped the tren a few weeks ago and started using 1g of mast E, do you think 1g of mast E could maintain the aesthetic effects that say 400mg of tren e had produced for me?

In thailand now and look amazing but not sure if it's the tren still lingering or the 2.4g of mast I've pinned in the last 2 weeks lol hope it's the mast


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Coke works a treat mate!!


 Did fcuk all mate and it was quality Charlie lol.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Did fcuk all mate and it was quality Charlie lol.


 Hmmmm. What about e's


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> @ghost.recon what if anything can a woman take to increase her libido ?
> 
> My wife is on anti-depressants and her libido is almost zero is there anything she could take to increase it ?


 anavar


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> @ghost.recon what if anything can a woman take to increase her libido ?
> 
> My wife is on anti-depressants and her libido is almost zero is there anything she could take to increase it ?


 PT141.

And maybe a better looking fella.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> PT141.
> 
> And maybe a better looking fella.


 LMFAO im gorgeous me man hahaha, whats this PT141 will have to look into that.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Hmmmm. What about e's


 She wouldn't touch them and tbh its something that needs more than a quick fix damn anti-depressants have a lot to answer for.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

swole troll said:


> anavar


 Would this really work ? im guessing a very low dose ?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Would this really work ? im guessing a very low dose ?


 5-10mg would almost certainly spark her libido

but make doubly sure its really anavar not winstrol


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

swole troll said:


> 5-10mg would almost certainly spark her libido
> 
> but make doubly sure its really anavar not winstrol


 Thanks mate will look into it.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

GeordieOak70 said:


> She wouldn't touch them and tbh its something that needs more than a quick fix damn anti-depressants have a lot to answer for.


 Mate I know. I was on citalopram for a while and it ****in killed my cock right off!!


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Mate I know. I was on citalopram for a while and it ****in killed my cock right off!!


 She was on that but now on sertraline its a [email protected] as she has no desire and im like a walking hard on lol.

I feel bad for her because I know what its like as I was the same before I started to self admin test after bloods revealed 0.8nmol.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> 23andme google them. Get a DNA test done show me the results and I'll sit and analyse it for few days for you if you like. Looking at the entire human genome as you can imagine is not a quick task!


 Sound, will do mate! Thanks a lot


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> LMFAO im gorgeous me man hahaha, whats this PT141 will have to look into that.


 It's a peptide.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> It's a peptide.


 Looked it up sounds good cheers mate.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

@ghost.recon 1- Do you think Hgh (hygetropin) worth to be used for mass gains ? Got a friend very huge who never use it and has got a very nice body composition, lean and got this 3d look.

2-Whats your opinion about MENT and DHB (1-test cyp) and what the ratio with test your advise and what dosage ?

3-How to rich the paper skin apart to drop bodyfat ?

4-I asked you if getting leaner is better to improve muscle mass and you replied me yes (better anabolic response etc...) but gettting leaner means to be on caloric deficit. Then we know that to build muscles we have to be on caloric surplus so.... what to do ?

5-What do you think about SEO (syntherol etc)

6-I never feel bloated, puffy or have nipps sensitives while on cycle even at high dose. Do you think I have to take AI anyway ?

thanks a lot mate


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Suppose anyone could answer this but:

Considering the fibre from foods and veg, would I remove this amount from my daily carbs total and that figure would then be my true daily carbs?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

ghost.recon said:


> Units and reference ranges from his bloods please. Assuming they are the units I think they are then he looks fine going by these numbers, would provide a clearer picture if had bloods before and on cycle.
> 
> Deca can be extremely harsh on libido even years after use. It is a reason why I am careful when using this compound/advising. He should try running a high DHT cycle. Also raised prolactin can affect libido even within range, everyones physiological and pathological ranges are different. If he is desperate he could try running something such as Testosterone, Masteron, Provision, Stanolone and perhaps very low dose caber to lower PRL slightly to see if PRL is the issue or lack of DHT in his system.


 Ok I can't get hold of him atm to find out anymore info sorry. Which would you recommend he tried (which would be most effective), proviron or masteron?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

@ghost.recon

What are your thoughts in injectable l-carnitine for fat loss and other associated benefits?

Many thanks


----------



## lucav79 (Aug 19, 2013)

HGH Timing and minimal doses for bulk and cutting. what's your Point of view?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

lucav79 said:


> HGH Timing and minimal doses for bulk and cutting. what's your Point of view?


 Makes no odds when you inject it. Pscarb has said this many times and he is the peptide guru on here.

For bulking minimum 4iu of good quality per day for keeping you leaner.

8iu of pharma grade, MWF has been studied and proven to add muscle. But nothing compared to AAS.


----------



## NostrilBrah (Jan 19, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> It's a peptide.


 You reckon I can get some of this a slip it in my Mrs' morning tea or something? :lol:


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

1. what test to deca ratio do you recommend? and cycle length?

2. same as above with test & mast

@ghost.recon


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey @ghost.recon

im thinking about coming off for a while after this blast. Been b+c for about a year, looking for your thoughts on different Pct drugs than the usual.

Clomid always makes me a mess and nolva seems to give me dizziness!

am using hcg each week but I did stop for about a month at one point.

Was going to blast this with hmg and possibly look into torem and raloxifene? Been using aromasin on cycle dontget on with adex.

would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

@ghost.recon

Can the use of AAS in adults cause facial bone growth or remodelling?

Do AAS reduce collagen synthensis in facial skin?

Which steroid acts most like DHT in the body? Proviron? Methyl-DHT? Masteron? Would using straight stanolone or stanolone acetate be beneficial in your opinion?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

SlinMeister said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> I am a member on GH15.org, on that forum people says that Tren is a great mass builder only when you swim in HGH and Insulin....
> 
> ...


 Yes is it true. Trenbolone is a very very anabolic AAS. Under the right biological environment and physical stimuli this compound will be able to add significant muscle to ones physique. It is truly one of the best compounds out there till this day.

Look at it this way, since Trenbolone what have we had? 
- Prohormones (the next best thing! replace AAS...nah never happened)
- SARMS (can activate the AR just like AAS will this be the end of AAS? Nope)
- Peptides (all these peptides bla bla, hype passed)

Look who is still standing strong? Good old AAS such as Trenbolone.

AAS - HGH - IGF1 - Insulin = Ultimate wombo combo.

You may need to optimise your nutrition and training or consider trying out a few different labs.

Everyone has a favourite lab, it is like football teams.

Remember Enanthte esters take 3-4 weeks sometimes 5 weeks in some patients for levels to fully stabilise. So do note that the first few weeks will be classed as "dead time".


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

kasabian19 said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> Can the use of AAS in adults cause facial bone growth or remodelling?
> 
> ...


 Yes it can to an extent. It will increase BMD. I noticed Trenbolone having the most drastic change on my jaw and general face (of course loss of fat and water at the face played a part).

AAS should not reduce facial skin collagen synthesis, instead it should enhance. 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4744441/

Yes Stanolone would be beneficial when looking to increase DHT output form a cycle. It would work similar to proviron/masteron. I have yet to see any Stanolone available on the market however.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

@ghost.recon Just as a standard base cycle to work on, 125mg test e/tren e/mast e first 4 weeks into 250mg test e/tren e/mast e next 8 weeks, 2ius Ansomone 5 on 2 off, 25mcg T3 (dunno how long for and what would be a good way to taper it up), and maybe throw in 250mg DNP ED for first two weeks, aim would be to recomp, mainly focusing on fat loss in the first few weeks, and then lean bulking for the next few. Really tired and should be in bed now so I might have f**ked up a few things here


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Tazz said:


> @ghost.recon Just as a standard base cycle to work on, 125mg test e/tren e/mast e first 4 weeks into 250mg test e/tren e/mast e next 8 weeks, 2ius Ansomone 5 on 2 off, 25mcg T3 (dunno how long for and what would be a good way to taper it up), and maybe throw in 250mg DNP ED for first two weeks, aim would be to recomp, mainly focusing on fat loss in the first few weeks, and then lean bulking for the next few. Really tired and should be in bed now so I might have f**ked up a few things here


 Personally id run DNP at the end from personal experience that sh!t drained me I couldn't work out properly but the fat fell off me.

Take care what you eat while on DNP and don't consume carbs before bed unless you like to swim in your own sweat lol.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Tazz said:


> @ghost.recon Just as a standard base cycle to work on, 125mg test e/tren e/mast e first 4 weeks into 250mg test e/tren e/mast e next 8 weeks, 2ius Ansomone 5 on 2 off, 25mcg T3 (dunno how long for and what would be a good way to taper it up), and maybe throw in 250mg DNP ED for first two weeks, aim would be to recomp, mainly focusing on fat loss in the first few weeks, and then lean bulking for the next few. Really tired and should be in bed now so I might have f**ked up a few things here


 Don't recomp... Its something too hard to do, a coach can help you on that but on your own it's time lost.

Start with DNP and diet down, this way your body will be primed for growth, then add AAS of your choice and grow.

DNP will also reset you slin sensitivity, so when you will add carbs... boom


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

this thread is finish ?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

supertesty said:


> this thread is finish ?


 No


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

SoberHans said:


> Hi Ghost,
> 
> I'm about to start tren ace for first time. Got aromasin and caber on hand, should I take them from the beginning?
> 
> Thanks


 Depends on the amount of aromatising compounds and your personal sensitivity to E2


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

crawleytown said:


> Thanks for this. I think I am particularly interested in your opinion on the potential of steroids to permanently sterilise a previously fertile male?


 Previously fertile male will have perfectly normal HPTA signalling. As we age fertility can be affected. Combined with long term use of highly suppressive androgens such as MENT and Nandrolone if used long enough without any HCG then this will likely result in infertility. This is of course speculation.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Will2309 said:


> How long is you body in a catabolic state after pct. ?
> 
> when is a safe time to start cardio and what is best to keep cortisol levels low??
> 
> Cheers


 Your body won't be in a catabolic state after PCT if done correctly. Catabolism is determined by several things such as diet and training also life style.

Cardio can be done any time.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

chrysler211 said:


> Do you believe that Tamoxifen / Nolvadex IGF1 reduction is significative enough to not run it as gyno protection during a whole cycle ?


 No not really. On cycle your body will be in a highly anabolic environment, the reduction in IGF1 would have minimal impact on muscle growth.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

peanutbutter9 said:


> Hi mate. I have had a big lump on delt for over 2 weeks after jabbing 0.75ml. It took about 5 days for the swelling to start so I decided to take an antibiotic as a precaution. It is not red, and I have no fever, so I'm pretty sure it isn't infected. The lump (around a golf ball size) is still there 2 weeks later...... it's not painful and not growing so I'm guessing it's a sterile abscess. I've tried anti-inflams, heat and massage but none of that has made any difference. Any tips to get rid of it?


 It sounds like a sterile abscess. Do you have a photo?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

GeordieOak70 said:


> @ghost.recon what if anything can a woman take to increase her libido ?
> 
> My wife is on anti-depressants and her libido is almost zero is there anything she could take to increase it ?


 There currently isn't much available clinically to treat female arousal disorder. There is some speculation that viagra and cialis can improve blood flow in that region which may help.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

stuey99 said:


> @ghost.recon I've just added 100mg proviron for sex drive and it's working really well. Would adding winnie as well help further?


 Masteron and winstrol would help yes


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

sponge2015 said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> First time posting in one of your threads.
> 
> ...


 Oh for sure running mast at over a gram will help maintain a similar look tren would produce.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

supertesty said:


> @ghost.recon 1- Do you think Hgh (hygetropin) worth to be used for mass gains ? Got a friend very huge who never use it and has got a very nice body composition, lean and got this 3d look.
> 
> 2-Whats your opinion about MENT and DHB (1-test cyp) and what the ratio with test your advise and what dosage ?
> 
> ...


 1. You would have to run it long enough to produce enough IGF1 signalling resulting in proliferation of skeletal muscle

2. MENT aromatises aggressively, not something I would suggest for those sensitive to E2/PRL. Have had clients report lactation on MENT. DHB is a great compound for producing lean dry muscle tissue. With DHB being more anabolic than testosterone you would only need low amounts such as 150-250mg per week. Non needed if running MENT.

3. DHT-based androgens and highly androgenic non aromatising AAS. Primo, winstrol, anavar, tren, DHB, Methyltren, masteron.

4. On AAS you don't need to be in a surplus to build muscle necessarily.

5. Not something I would use personally, have seen it cause loss of muscle definition and detail in those who have used it.

6. AI use and dosage needs to be decided with blood work.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Dan TT said:


> Suppose anyone could answer this but:
> 
> Considering the fibre from foods and veg, would I remove this amount from my daily carbs total and that figure would then be my true daily carbs?


 If you have not been tracking them for the majority of your training then no need to track them. If you have been tracking them as part of your carbohydrate intake then continue tracking them. The difference it would make is minimal.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Tazz said:


> @ghost.recon Just as a standard base cycle to work on, 125mg test e/tren e/mast e first 4 weeks into 250mg test e/tren e/mast e next 8 weeks, 2ius Ansomone 5 on 2 off, 25mcg T3 (dunno how long for and what would be a good way to taper it up), and maybe throw in 250mg DNP ED for first two weeks, aim would be to recomp, mainly focusing on fat loss in the first few weeks, and then lean bulking for the next few. Really tired and should be in bed now so I might have f**ked up a few things here


 Sounds good, as you progress with fat loss you can gradually titrate your dosages up in terms of AAS and HGH.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Ok I can't get hold of him atm to find out anymore info sorry. Which would you recommend he tried (which would be most effective), proviron or masteron?


 Proviron


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Panthro said:


> @ghost.recon
> 
> What are your thoughts in injectable l-carnitine for fat loss and other associated benefits?
> 
> Many thanks


 Would increase bioavailability but the different it would make would be minimal in my opinion. Can be absorbed fine through ingestion.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

lucav79 said:


> HGH Timing and minimal doses for bulk and cutting. what's your Point of view?


 I've tried various timings and can say before bed sleep quality is better in those with poor sleep quality.

Dose is dependent on pharma/generic.

Fat loss and muscle growth is dependent on duration of use and dose.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

@ghost.recon using finasteride at 1mg every day for hair. I assume taking proviron is a no go given it's already DHT and fin simply effects the conversion to dht? Sorry if daft question just want to know 100%


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

@ghost.recon I have 6 vials of eq sat around, was planning on high eq , low test and low tren a as you suggested in an old topic but think I might have problems with bp reading other people's posts on eq ! Is there any point running eq with test and deca or test and tren e at 500mg ew of eq ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon I have 6 vials of eq sat around, was planning on high eq , low test and low tren a as you suggested in an old topic but think I might have problems with bp reading other people's posts on eq ! Is there any point running eq with test and deca or test and tren e at 500mg ew of eq ?


 That ifbb pro on the video in the other thread only uses 350mg eq a week! Apparently.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Can clen be used for long periods for example 4-6 weeks at 40-60mcg per day for fat loss?

If one wanted to run GH for health benefits and fat loss or atleast to aid in Body composition and utilise calories better would 2-3iu per day be enough? How long would one need to be using to see noticeable benifits at a low dose?


----------



## Johnsmith1980 (Feb 8, 2016)

@ghost.recon

hgh- is more better? As in fat loss and muscle gain?

what protocol do you recommend for a- fat loss b- muscle gain ?


----------



## MI.RO (Feb 15, 2017)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon I have 6 vials of eq sat around, was planning on high eq , low test and low tren a as you suggested in an old topic but think I might have problems with bp reading other people's posts on eq ! Is there any point running eq with test and deca or test and tren e at 500mg ew of eq ?


 use Micardis to reduce high BP on high eq.


----------



## Whoremoan1 (Mar 13, 2017)

@ghost.recon you have talked alot about cialis, i was wondering why viagra gets me harder, and much bigger than cialis, why is this? is there any natural ways to fix this if my body works better on viagra?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@ghost.recon what would your ideal recomp cycle look like and would you keep calories at maintenance or carb cycle, more food on training days ect?


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

swole troll said:


> @ghost.recon what would your ideal recomp cycle look like and would you keep calories at maintenance or carb cycle, more food on training days ect?


 BUMP!

SUPER INTERESTED ON THAT TOO!!


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

IM dabbling with the idea of dipping my toes into using Tren for my cut and have a few questions.

1. Does tren increase Rbc & Hct faster or around the same rate as Testosteron?

2. It's said that Tren is much harder to recover hpta than of testosterone alone which I understand is due to Tren "lingering" in the blood for many weeks/months after. However if for arguments sake I run Tren for 8 weeks then keep using test e only for 3 or more months after ceasing use of tren then run a norm PCT will the fact that tren was used 3 months ago still hamper the recovery rate? ( I recover from test along pretty fast and run hcg through out)

3. Does tren adversely affect the heart more so than Test? I understand it can rise bad cholesterol however can it have any more profound affects on enlarging the heart?

4. Will I need to run caber at this low dose?


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Whoremoan1 said:


> @ghost.recon you have talked alot about cialis, i was wondering why viagra gets me harder, and much bigger than cialis, why is this? is there any natural ways to fix this if my body works better on viagra?


 I just want a bigger dick


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Then just use more Masteron! Penis has a lot of receptors for DHTs


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Haha, cheers.

Actually, I did watch a vid of "Dr" Tony Huge the other day, who said a penis pump and GH would be an ideal combo! Food for thought


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Lukehh said:


> 1. what test to deca ratio do you recommend? and cycle length?
> 
> 2. same as above with test & mast
> 
> @ghost.recon


 1. For an average AAS user with experience. 2:1, due to the long ester of nandrolone decanoate I would suggest a minimum of 16 weeks. A small amount of deca will go a long way.

2. 1:2


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> 1. For an average AAS user with experience. 2:1, due to the long ester of nandrolone decanoate I would suggest a minimum of 16 weeks. A small amount of deca will go a long way.
> 
> 2. 1:2


 So for a Test Deca Masteron cycle we can go for example... 600 Test 300 Deca 1200 Masteron ?


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

ghost.recon said:


> 1. For an average AAS user with experience. 2:1, due to the long ester of nandrolone decanoate I would suggest a minimum of 16 weeks. A small amount of deca will go a long way.
> 
> 2. 1:2


 thanks for the reply really appreciated.

surprised by your 1:2 suggestion with test:mast - what are you reasons behind this and how long would you run this for (please explain in a basic way to someone who isn't as clever as you  )


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Lukehh said:


> thanks for the reply really appreciated.
> 
> surprised by your 1:2 suggestion with test:mast - what are you reasons behind this and how long would you run this for (please explain in a basic way to someone who isn't as clever as you  )


 Why wouldn't you run it this way? Drostanolone is still an anabolic with less side effects from Testosterone. You do not get any E2 activity therefore minimising water retention and secondary blood pressure elevation. It is a great androgen for overall wellbeing, libido alongside physical effects such as drying and hardening properties. If I was to go back and do my first cycle again I would probably run a low dose of Testosterone and high amounts of Drostanolone. Would have certainly looked better too.

Duration depends on ester of choice...Propionate, Enanthate, Base etc...


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

SlinMeister said:


> So for a Test Deca Masteron cycle we can go for example... 600 Test 300 Deca 1200 Masteron ?


 Don't see why not. But you asked two separate questions lol


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> Don't see why not. But you asked two separate questions lol


 You know mate... Everything that isn't mainstream sounds bad.... I will give a try to Test and Mast 1:2 and also test Deca Mast. You know people sais that Masteron doesn't build muscle....


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon I have 6 vials of eq sat around, was planning on high eq , low test and low tren a as you suggested in an old topic but think I might have problems with bp reading other people's posts on eq ! Is there any point running eq with test and deca or test and tren e at 500mg ew of eq ?


 @ghost.recon


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

SlinMeister said:


> You know mate... Everything that isn't mainstream sounds bad.... I will give a try to Test and Mast 1:2 and also test Deca Mast. You know people sais that Masteron doesn't build muscle....


 People "say"

Enough said.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

BULK said:


> @ghost.recon I have 6 vials of eq sat around, was planning on high eq , low test and low tren a as you suggested in an old topic but think I might have problems with bp reading other people's posts on eq ! Is there any point running eq with test and deca or test and tren e at 500mg ew of eq ?


 I would be more concerned with BP on EQ Deca Test combined due to the high water retention that would come from using these compounds together if the right measures were not taken.

Try high EQ, low test, low tren as suggested. Include cardio to improve cardiac function. Take low dose cialis and propranolol if your BP is out of range. Take your BP readings everyday to determine your dosing protocol.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> @ghost.recon what would your ideal recomp cycle look like and would you keep calories at maintenance or carb cycle, more food on training days ect?


 Incoming. Let me write it out.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Whoremoan1 said:


> @ghost.recon you have talked alot about cialis, i was wondering why viagra gets me harder, and much bigger than cialis, why is this? is there any natural ways to fix this if my body works better on viagra?


 Viagra has a faster onset however does not last as long in the body as cialis. You could combine the two and take a low dose of cialis with viagra, it is something I do sometimes.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> People "say"
> 
> Enough said.


 My intention mate wasn't to say anything bad to you.... You are so kind....

I will try these cycles for sure...

Do you think that 600 TestE 1200 MastE can be doable as stack? Maybe with the addiction of 30-40mg Rad140 to keep side effects from high Masteron at bay?

I love Masteron but never used it at such an high dose to appreciate it.

What do you think about keeping Test at 300 mg ew and stacking Tren Deca Equipoise (optional Masteron or Proviron)? Do you think it will be too much to stack?

@ghost.recon


----------



## PumpN (Jul 5, 2014)

@ghost.recon best way to raise e2 levels?


----------



## MI.RO (Feb 15, 2017)

PumpN said:


> @ghost.recon best way to raise e2 levels?


 Don´t know what you mean by best way, but fastest way is 100+mgs of Dbol daily


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> @ghost.recon what would your ideal recomp cycle look like and would you keep calories at maintenance or carb cycle, more food on training days ect?


 *DISCLAIMER. Dosages, choice of compounds, timing, are based on personal experiences and requirements in correlation to my own blood work and health markers.*

My personal ideal recomp cycle would look like this:

*GHOST RECON 15-WEEK RECOMP CYCLE*

*PEPTIDES*
HGH 5 IU ED
IGF1-LR3 75 mcg ED
PEG-MGF 200 mcg PWO
Insulin Aspart 2 IU per meal

*MEDS*
Cialis 20 mg ED
Viagra 50 mg ED
Aromasin 12.5 mg EOD
Raloxifene 60 mg ED
Propranolol 40 mg pre-bed for elevated BP only
Clenbuterol 20 mcg ED

*THYROID HORMONES*
T3 25mcg ED
T4 50mcg ED

*AAS*
Testostosterone Enanthate 150 mg per week
Masteron Enanthate 500mg per week
Trenbolone Acetate 50 mg ED
Dihydroboldenone Cypionate 500 mg per week
Anavar 50 mg ED
Proviron 50 mg ED

*DIET*
Low caloric surplus with incremental increase/decrease per week in response to body composition changes.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

PumpN said:


> @ghost.recon best way to raise e2 levels?


 The pill


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

SlinMeister said:


> My intention mate wasn't to say anything bad to you.... You are so kind....
> 
> I will try these cycles for sure...
> 
> ...


 No offence taken I wasn't being serious

The ratio isn't there to be followed strictly. You can easily have a great cycle using for example 600mg Test E and 600mg Mast E. Ratios are often discussed by those who have experienced or are in fear of experience some of the more severe side effects of certain AAS such as ED from nandrolone etc. But remember not everyone experiences these side effects which demonstrates the heterogeneous nature of AAS on humans. Why do some of us experience hair loss and some dont? Why do some of us become very sensitive to E2 and some don't? How can some people get away with minimal HPTA recovery yet others need to do a full on PCT? These questions can be answered by looking into our genome which is different amongst all of us. Some of us express low levels of DHT receptors at the scalp, yet some express higher levels, but does that determine hair loss? No it doesn't, what does determine it is how the body signals upon binding. Some might have high binding at a particular site but if there is no downstream second messenger signalling cascade then the binding stops there and ends there no further cell signalling takes place. That is just a small insight into how user dependent we are with AAS. There is not a one size fits all unfortunately as much as I wish there was, but a lot of it is in fact trial and error while monitoring and taking the necessary steps to ensure our health and response to AAS is fully optimised.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

SlinMeister said:


> My intention mate wasn't to say anything bad to you.... You are so kind....
> 
> I will try these cycles for sure...
> 
> ...


 I tend not to like using two 19-nors simultaneously


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Haha, cheers.
> 
> Actually, I did watch a vid of "Dr" Tony Huge the other day, who said a penis pump and GH would be an ideal combo! Food for thought


 You are in good hands


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ghost.recon said:


> You are in good hands


 @ghost.recon what's the difference between methyl tren and tren base? And which is all round better to use pre workout?

Thanks.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Why wouldn't you run it this way? Drostanolone is still an anabolic with less side effects from Testosterone. You do not get any E2 activity therefore minimising water retention and secondary blood pressure elevation. It is a great androgen for overall wellbeing, libido alongside physical effects such as drying and hardening properties. If I was to go back and do my first cycle again I would probably run a low dose of Testosterone and high amounts of Drostanolone. Would have certainly looked better too.
> 
> Duration depends on ester of choice...Propionate, Enanthate, Base etc...


 I imagine the cost/benefit ratio would be the reason most people wouldn't run it that way.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

babyarm said:


> @ghost.recon what's the difference between methyl tren and tren base? And which is all round better to use pre workout?
> 
> Thanks.


 Tren base is the same as trenbolone acetate/enanthate/hex once their respective esters have been cleaved off leaving the same identical androgen. Base just lacks an ester meaning you will get a sharp elevation in serum trenbolone, this will depending on the user and how they typically respond to trenbolone in general may experience increased aggression and strength if used pre workout.

Methyltrienolone aka methyltren is the methylated version of trenbolone meaning it is orally active but can also be found available in an injectable form. Methyltren is one the strongest AAS currently known and is often used as a standard for determining AR binding in vitro to identify and measure anabolic:androgenic ratios of other AAS. Orally, methyltren is hepatoxic and is so strong, must be dosed much lower compared to trenbolone which is why typical dosages will range from 500mcg - 2000mcg. Methyltren should provide much more aggression and strength preworkout over tren base. Also due to the extremely strong binding affinity of methyltren it should theoretically be able to mobilise fat very well.

I have used both tren base and methyltren preworkout and would say methyltren is better for aggression and strength/focus. However if opting for the oral version methyltren then I would limit its use due to toxicity. Tren base would allow prolonged used as I personally have not noticed any changes in liver markers while running tren.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> *DISCLAIMER. Dosages, choice of compounds, timing, are based on personal experiences and requirements in correlation to my own blood work and health markers.*
> 
> My personal ideal recomp cycle would look like this:
> 
> ...


 That's awesome mate...


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

I've already made a post on this and got opinions and experience from others but would be good to get your take.

Starting a 16 week contest prep in roughly 8/9 weeks and going to run...

400mg test e - 200/300mg tren e - 400mg mast e

( Last 4/6 weeks will be.. 20/30mg anavar - 20/30mg winstrol - halo? )

1) Going to have caber - letro - nolva on hand, will use adex from the start to control e2.... Is it best to run caber throughout the cycle or wait to see if prolactin occurs?

2) This isn't my first time competing but will be my first time using aas for a show, and will be my second cycle... ( previous test e - eq 600/600 - 80mg var last 4 weeks ). I chose these doses because its my second cycle I wanted to be conservative and not run before I can walk, would you change these doses in anyway and would it be ok to run the oils for 16 weeks?

thanks ghost.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi ghost, I have athletes heart (enlarged heart) and anytime I get an ecg it's very different to what is considered "normal". I spoke to the consultant three years ago and he said to carry on training, right at the end I cam clean about using steroids and he said it wouldn't have caused this. He almost dismissed it completely which I felt was strange.

Are they are meds I should avoid, or aas to stay away from relating to this?

Thanks.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

MarkyMark said:


> IM dabbling with the idea of dipping my toes into using Tren for my cut and have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Does tren increase Rbc & Hct faster or around the same rate as Testosteron?
> 
> ...


 @ghost.recon

SOrry dude, my questions may have been buried.

If you could kindly answer when you get a moment :thumbup1:


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> You are in good hands


 Indeed


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

@ghost.recon

gonna run tren soon and Im quite good with sides apart becoming bit mental sometimes , angry, impatient not all the time but im very impulsive on it so planning to have more self control this time. Thing is when Im on it I usually think Im fine just after blast I realize how stupid I was. Fvcked up one relationship and nearly lost the job once  Also I used to smoke weed every evening so it was suppressing tren sides now I dont smoke anymore so could be more difficult....

so you said is good to run fast acting ssri so which one you prefer? I dont like to use ssri tbh but curious

I was using once 50mg of sertraline for 3 months and didnt felt much difference and couldnt use more because of sexual issues...

so is 5-htp gonna be helpful?? Plus valium on worse day just in case?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

*QUESTIONS AND DISAGREEMENTS*

1. You mentioned Nizoral, its an anti fungal agent. I do not see how it can inhibit the production of sebum oil from the sebum glands

2. I've never seen you mention Primobolan and its effectiveness in increasing collagen synthesis

3. What do you think of real Shering primobolan?

4. Do you recommend bloods weekly while on cycle?

5. Time off in between cycles, are bloods the only true by Provider"> indicators?

6. What are you thoughts on Vitamin IV, while on cycle, glutathione, and other anti oxidants delivered intravenously

7. Critique my next cycle:

*WEEK 1-4*

Test P 250 mg

Test E 250mg

Primobolan Dpeot 800mg

Tbol 30mg daily

hcg 500 iu

hgh 3 iu X 5 days

aromasin .5mg eod

*WEEK 4-12*

test E 500mg

Primobolan Depot 800mg

hcg 500 iu

hgh 3 iu X 5 days

aromasin .5mg eod

*WEEK 12-16*

test prop 500mg

anavar 30mg daily

Primobolan Depot 800mg

hcg 500 iu

hgh 3 iu X 5 days

aromasin .5mg eod


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Discuss gaining muscle & bulking protocols please,

What do you think is the most optimum intermediate and ultimate bulking stack/ancillaries?

Thanks


----------



## lucav79 (Aug 19, 2013)

1) Perhaphs I missed...is there a Ratio of test/tren you would suggest? here People Claim low test high tren, others high test lower tren. What's your experience?

2) in the recomp cycle you mentioned masteron and proviron. Is the 2nd really useful with all that masteron?


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Note you include T4 with T3.

What's the benefit of adding in the T4?

I run 25mcg year round of T3. Is there any benefit to adding in T4?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Do you think that injectable Helios is indeed effective for localised fat loss?

What protocol would you recommend (if at all)?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Slindog said:


> *QUESTIONS AND DISAGREEMENTS*
> 
> 1. You mentioned Nizoral, its an anti fungal agent. I do not see how it can inhibit the production of sebum oil from the sebum glands
> 
> ...


 I'm fairly sure you mean adex as an ai or you have defo got the wrong dose!


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi @ghost.recon

Just started a cruise at 125mg Test E every 5 days. Looking to run this for 8-10 weeks before I start my cut ready for a holiday adding mast and tren.

This will be my first time trying tren and I have decided with Tren A just in case I experience any sides and also would like to start at a conservative dose.

1. What is the lowest dose I could use whilst seeing the benefits of Tren a?

2. What dose Test E would you run with that dose?

3. Would I need to take Caber as a preventative or just if I experience sides.

Many Thanks


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

A_L said:


> Hi @ghost.recon
> 
> Just started a cruise at 125mg Test E every 5 days. Looking to run this for 8-10 weeks before I start my cut ready for a holiday adding mast and tren.
> 
> ...


 If you read the thread he recommends 50mg eod you will see results from legit tren a and at this dose it can Ben ran for long periods, he also mentions preferred ratios for test and tren and the use of caber. Have a read at the thread, both of his actually to try and prevent everyone for asking repeat questions which may put him off as his stuff is a very good source of information


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Slindog said:


> *QUESTIONS AND DISAGREEMENTS*
> 
> 1. You mentioned Nizoral, its an anti fungal agent. I do not see how it can inhibit the production of sebum oil from the sebum glands
> 
> ...


 Nizoral contains ketoconazole which is also an anti-androgen.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

@ghost.recon

Do you think that Deprenyl can work as SSRI to reduce Tren sides?

In my country it's pretty cheap and easy to get. Dostinex is really expensive.


----------



## AlexanderClaeys (Oct 26, 2016)

@ghost.recon

As a Type 1 diabetic I've learned to deal with my diabetes and immersed myself in nutrition and training techniques.

I've got a good deal of experience with AAS and fat cutting agents and am in great shape and condition. However I'm always looking to learn and try new things. I'm quite interested in using HGH but unsure if it would be beneficial at all. Would it drive up my insulin usage by a great deal? What protocol would be best as a T1D?

Are there certain supplements, peptides or AAS you definitely would recommend?

Appreciate all the great advice and information you provide! Cheers!


----------



## MOMO (Feb 24, 2017)

@Ghost.recon

I've been on Gear for a very long time generally running test,tren,mast using different esters and dosages depending on my objective, recently orals such as var/winni have been taking their toll on me.

I've started to run TAD 600 that's Glutathione, vit c IV to assist detoxifying my body and cleansing my liver (along with NAC orally). What dose of Glutathione is suggested amount and how many times a week? also I generally take it after an 8hr fast then drink plenty of water and have a sauna. is there a particular way perhaps intramuscular or does that hinder absorption?

just done bloods waiting for liver value results.

Im 35

115kg

9/10% BF

training 17yrs consistent

any guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## Raposo (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello:

I just discover this fantastic topic, thanks for all you do.

I hope you understand me as English is not my native language.

First at all: some questions I found reading you

1) Why do you like cialis so much? Besides the erection factor. With health, roids, and fat lossing and bulking.

2) and the same question with masteron, don't you think primobolan with a normal dose of proviron will work even better? Realted to health and gains, as far as I know the masteron is pretty weak (if we compare with tren or bolde)

and now about my actually blast:

cutting

week 1-6

750 testo e

750 eq

400 tren e

week 7-12

750 test e

500 primobolan

300 tren a

using during the whole cycle

cabergoline 25 twice a week

amiridex 0.5 ed (testing my e2)

T3 25ed

and ephedrine+caffeina 2weeks on 2 off

resting those 2 with clen (80-120)

what do you think? Will you change something? (I only use roids, no peptides)

I am afraid of using T4, is it risky? 50 ed for example.

I read you that I can go 40 (or even less) with clembuterol ed, May I use ephedrine as the same time? I read that it can be dangerous for the hearth health.

The hair health is a must, for me. And I am worrying for the prostate.

I am B&C. I only use 250 test e e5d while I am cruising. I'd say that it's healthier for the hair than do a PTC.

thanks for all, have a lovely day


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

@ghost.recon

1. so is dhb like a stronger primo then?

2. Do you rate primo at all in any circumstance and if so, what and in what dose?

3. What do you feel igf1-lr3 brings to the party over and above hgh? And do you have a preferred brand/supplier of the igf? Assume that's ok to ask as they're research materials?

awesome couple of threads by the way, thanks :thumb


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

What would you recommend for a Tren based bulk (orals, esters, dosages, etc)?

I ask because I've never felt better on cycle than this current cut I'm doing on Test Prop (100mg eod) & Tren Ace (150mg eod). I think I may be one of the lucky Tren users :thumb


----------

